# إرشيف المنبر > إرشيف أخبار المريخ 2013 >  >  صحيفة المنبر اليوم الاحد 26 مايو (اخبار واعمدة)

## عبدالغني حمد المريخابي

*أذكار الصباح

بسـم الله الـذي لا يضر مع اسمه شيء في الأرض ولا في السماء وهو السميع العليم. (3 مرات)

رضيت بالله ربا وبالإسلام دين وبمحمد صلى الله عليه وسلم نبياً. ( 3 مرات )

حسبي الله لا إله إلا هو عليه توكلت وهو رب العرش العظيم. (من قالها 7 مرات كفاه الله ما أهمه)

يا حي يا قيوم برحمتك أستغيث أصلح لي شأني كله ولا تكلني إلى نفسي طرفة عين.

قراءة آية الكرسي:
((اللَّهُ لاَ إِلَهَ إِلاَّ هُوَ الْحَيُّ الْقَيُّومُ لاَ تَأْخُذُهُ سِنَةٌ وَلاَ نَوْمٌ لَهُ مَا فِي السَّمَاوَاتِ وَمَا فِي الأَرْضِ مَنْ ذَا الَّذِي يَشْفَعُ عِنْدَهُ إِلاَّ بِإِذْنِهِ يَعْلَمُ مَا بَيْنَ أَيْدِيهِمْ وَمَا خَلْفَهُمْ وَلاَ يُحِيطُونَ بِشَيْءٍ مِنْ عِلْمِهِ إِلاَّ بِمَا شَاءَ وَسِعَ كُرْسِيُّهُ السَّمَاوَاتِ وَالأَرْضَ وَلاَ يَئُودُهُ حِفْظُهُمَا وَهُوَ الْعَلِيُّ الْعَظِيمُ))


قراءة المعوذتين (( قل أعوذ برب الفلق )) ، (( قل أعوذ برب الناس ))

اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت خلقتني وأنا عبدك وأنا على عهدك ووعدك ما استطعت أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت أبوء لك بنعمتك علي وأبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت.
(من قالها حين يصبح مؤمناً بها فمات من يومه دخل الجنة )
‏
اللهم فاطر السماوات والأرض عالم الغيب والشهادة رب كل شي ومليكه أشهد أن لا إله إلا أنت أعوذ بك من شر نفسي ومن شر الشيطان وشركه وان اقترف على نفسي سوءا أو أجره لمسلم.

أصبحنا وأصبح الملك لله والحمد لله ، لا إله إلا الله وحده لا شريك له ، له الملك وله الحمد وهو على كل شيء قدير . ربي أسألك خير ما في هذا اليوم وخير ما بعده . وأعوذ بك من شر ما في هذا اليوم وشر ما بعده ربي أعوذ بك من الكسل وسوء الكبر ، ربي أعوذ بك من عذاب في النار وعذاب في القبر.


اللهم بك أصبحنا ، وبك أمسينا ، وبك نحيا ، وبك نموت ، وإليك النشور.


أصبحنا على فطرة الإسلام وعلى كلمة الإخلاص وعلى دين نبينا محمد صلى الله عليه وسلم وعلى ملة أبينا إبراهيم حنيفاً مسلماً وما كان من المشركين.


اللهم إني أسألك العافية في الدنيا والآخرة ، اللهم إني أسألك العفو والعافية في ديني ودنياي وأهلي ، ومالي ، اللهم أستر عوراتي ، وآمن روعاتي ، اللهم احفظني من بين يدي ، ومن خلفي وعن يميني ، وعن شمالي ، ومن فوقي ، وأعوذ بعظمتك أن اغتال من تحتي.


لا إله إلا الله وحده لا شريك له ، له الملك ، وله الحمد ، وهو على كل شيء قدير.
(من قالها في يوم ( 100 ) مرة كانت له عدل عشر رقاب ، وكتبت له مائة حسنة ، ومحيت عنه مائة سيئة)


قافلة الخير

*

----------


## عبدالغني حمد المريخابي

*حروف كروية|عبدالمجيد عبدالرازق






تجربة ناجحة للصقور تحتاج المزيد
عقب خسارة منتخبنا الوطني لمباراته في الجولة الثالثة لمجموعته المؤهلة الي نهائيات كاس العالم 2014 والتي اكدت فقدان حلم الصعود بعد سحب نقاط زامبيا طالبت في هذه المساحة باحداث تغيير في كلية المنتخب والتفكير لخلق منتخب شاب يخوض المباريات الثلاث المتبقية في التصفيات امام غانا وزامبيا ولوسوتو وليكون نواة للمنتخب الذي نخوض به تصفيات امم افريقيا 2016 المقامة بالمغرب وقبل ذلك بطولة الشان 2014 التي تستضيفها جنوب افريقيا.
وهذا لايعني تجاهل او التقليل من اللاعبين الكبار الذين لانكر احد ماقدموه للوطن وهم يعيدونا الي نهائيات امم افريقيا مرتين ويتوجونا بلقبين في بطولة سييكافا ولكن التغير سنة الحياة والعالم كله من حولنا اتجه الان لتجديد دماء منتخباته ونضرب مثلا بنيجيريا التي استعادت مجدها بالفوز بامم افريقيا الاخيرة بالاعتماد بعد ان اجرت تغيرا جزريا في قائمة الفريق وعلي دربها سارت الامارات التي توجت بلقب دورة الخليج الاخيرة بالفريق الذي بدأ شبابا وتدرج وصعد الي نهائيات كرة القدم في دورة الالعاب الاولمبية التي اقيمت بلندن صيف العام الماضي 2012 .
بل حتي علي مستوي الاندية نتابع هذه الايام ثورة التغير التي التي طالت فريق الاتحاد السعودي بعد ان استغني عن قائده محمد نور ومنح حارسه مبروك زائد واخرين اجازة حتي نهاية الموسم بسبب فقدانه للدوري وكاس ولي العهد ودفع بلاعبين من الفريق الرديف فتالقوا واطاحوا بالهلال والفتح بطل الدوري وصعدوا بجدارة لنهائي كاس الملك واصبحوا مرشحين للفوز باللقب وهو دليل علي ان اللاعبين الشباب يملكون الطموح ويعملون علي تقديم اقصي ماعندهم من اجل تحقيق احلام الاحتراف وفرض نفسه علي الاعلام عكس الكبار الذين لم يعد لهم مايقدمونه او يشجعهم علي البذل مع تقدم العمر.
وسعدنا بان الجهاز الفني لمنتخبنا الوطني بقيادة مازدا لجأ لتجديد دماء المنتخب بعناصر افرزها الدوري الممتاز هذا الموسم وكانت مباراة الامس امام منتخب اثيوبيا علي شرف العيد الذهبي لمنظمة الوحدة الافريقية هي ضربة البداية ورغم الخسارة نقول انها بداية جيدة قياسا بالظروف التي صاحبت تكوين الفريق الذي لم يجد فرصة للتمارين واغلب اللاعبين يلعبون لاول مرة مع بعضهم اضف الي هطول الامطار وقلة الاكسجين وكشفت الكثير من الايجابيات والسلبيات للجهاز الفني .
بداية مشجعة تتطلب مزيد من التجارب وهذه مسئولية الدولة اولا واتحاد الكرة ثانيا بتوفير ميارايات خاصة في ايام الفيفا مع توفير كل المعينات ان كنا بالفعل جادين في استرداد مكانتنا علي مستوي القارة والعالم وايضا وقفة من الاعلام والجمهور .
المشكلة الوحيدة التي ظلت تطيح بالتغير هي هجمة الهلال والمريخ علي كل لاعب ينضم حديثا للمنتخب دون حاجة ويكون مصيرهم دكة البدلاء او التجاهل الكامل وقد خسر المنتخب العديد من اللاعبين خاصة خط الهجوم واضرب ثملا بعبده جابر والطاهر حماد بجانب سيطرة الاجانب علي خط الهجوم فضاع بكري المدينة ومحمد موسي ومن قبلهم عبدالحميد السعودي وهنو.
خسرنا باخطاء تمثل دائما العلة الاساسية للكرة السودانية واضعنا فرصا ايضا بعدم التركيز.
*

----------


## عبدالغني حمد المريخابي

*زووم|ابوعاقلة اماسا


فيلم مثير إسمه الموردة..!
كنا نريد لنادي الموردة أن يكون قوياً معافاً لأن قوته وعافيته من قوة الكرة السودانية وهذه من نافلة الأقوال، ولكن المثير للحيرة والذهول أن أهل الموردة من مجلس إدارتها وحتى قواعد مشجعيها يجثمون على جسد ناديهم ويخنقونه بصورة ليس بها رحمة ولا شفقة، يأتون بتصرفات عفا عليها الزمن تحت ادعاء أن الموردة حضارة، ولا أعرف ماذا يقصد هؤلاء بكلمة (حضارة) هذه؟.. هل يقصدون أن الموردة مثل الأهرامات مثلاً، أو أنها رمز لحضارة قائمة؟.. إذا كان قصدهم الأولى فإن عليهم التسليم بأن الحضارة في هذه الحالة تعني التأريخ، ونحن نعيش الآن واقعاً لا يرحم، ومستقبلاً يقوم على دقة الحسابات ومعايشة لذلك الواقع بصورة لا تقبل العواطف ولا تعترف بما (كان).. أما إذا كانت الكلمة مرتبطة بواقع معاش فإن ذلك يتطلب التغيير في طريقة التفكير من لدن مجلس الإدارة وحتى المشجعين الأوفياء..!
لو سألنا أصغر مشجعي الموردة لاتفق معنا على أن أزمة ناديهم إدارية، كما هو الحال في معظم الأندية السودانية، ولكنهم يتبعون بعض المعالجات التي تظهر أنهم لا يعترفون بهذه الحقيقة، ولا يريدون التعامل معها، ومن هذه الغرائب أنهم استعانوا بنجمهم الأسبق عبد المجيد جعفر ليكون مدرباً، ولكنهم عادوا وأقالوه بعد مباراة واحدة فقط لعبها أمام الهلال بعد أن خسرها بنصف دستة من الأهداف، مع أن الفترة التي قضاها عبد المجيد مع الفريق لا تكفي طبيب معامل لتشخيص حالة (ملاريا)، ولكنهم أبعدوه ظناً منهم أن الخلل في المدرب الجديد، مع العلم بأن الفريق يعاني من خللاً أصبح مقيماً منذ العام 2001، وتهدد بناءً عليه ست مواسم متتالية بالهبوط، وفي كل مرة كان يخرج من المطب (بالرقراق).. وتظل لديهم شماعة التدريب جاهزة لتعليق الخيبات الإدارية..!
خسرت الموردة مع عبد المجيد بنصف دستة من الهلال، فثارت الدنيا وقامت، حتى أن أحد مشجعيها اقتحم النادي واحتل البوابة وهو يحمل ساطوراً ليمنع اللاعبين من دخول النادي بداعي أنهم لا يشبهون الموردة.. وقد اجتهدت مع مطالعة هذه الأخبار لأتذكر شكل الموردة القديم لأقارن هل هؤلاء يشبهونها أم لا؟.. لأننا لم نرها بشكلها المألوف منذ فترة بعيدة.. ربما عندما كان عبد المجيد لاعباً في المريخ.. وراجعت وضع هذا المشجع واكتشفت من مصدر مقرب من داخل النادي انه ليس من الأعضاء المداومين على تسديد الإشتراكات، بل لا يرتبط مع كيان الموردة إلا بالنتائج ولا دور آخر يجعله مساهماً في بناء موردة حضارة وجسارة إلا تلك الأحلام التعسفية التي تضع الموردة في مقام برشلونه، ورغم ذلك جاء إلى النادي وهو يحمل ساطوراً بعد الهزيمة بالستة.
أهل الموردة أهملوا فريقهم غاية الإهمال ولم يجهزوه بالأسلوب الذي يواكب العمل الإداري في 2013، وأهدروا الكثير من الوقت في صراع ثنائي تصادمت فيه (الرابطة والمؤتمر).. والرابطة هنا تعني رابطة مشجعي الموردة، والمؤتمر مجموعة أخرى مناوئة.. وبين صراع هاتين الفئتين إنهارت الموردة وتسرب تأريخها من بين اليدين، ولعل الهزيمة التالية من أهلي عطبرة بالأربعة كانت خير دليل على أن المدربين أبرياء من تهمة إغتيال هذا الفريق (التأريخ)، وأن هنالك أسباب كثيرة ليس من بينها عبد المجيد ولا سيد محمد صالح وبرهان تيه ولا حتى النور إسماعيل ومحسن سيد وغيرهم من أبناء النادي الذين نجحوا مع الأندية الأخرى وفشلوا فقط مع فريقهم المأزوم.
خيارات الخروج من عنق الزجاجة متوافرة ومطروحة بقوة في الفترة القادمة، من بينها استعادة إرث النادي في الإعتماد على اللاعبين الصغار وتفعيل دور الكشافين الذين كانوا يميزون النادي سابقاً، مع تخفيض متوسط أعمار اللاعبين، وإعلان الخصومة الأبدية مع اللاعبين الجاهزين من بقايا الأندية، والذين كانت الموردة تضمهم في السنوات الأخيرة وقد تخطوا الثلاثين من أعمارهم وأصبحوا على أعتاب الاعتزال، ولكي تعود الموردة حضارة وجسارة حقيقة لا شعاراً فإن الأمر يحتاج من مجلس الإدارة ومشجعي الفريق والأقطاب الإلتفاف حول النادي ورفع أعلام الهدنة وترك المشاحنات والبغضاء من أجل التخطيط والعمل من أجل أن تكون الموردة حضارة حقيقة ولا زيفاً.
*

----------


## عبدالغني حمد المريخابي

*زووم|ابوعاقلة اماسا


فيلم مثير إسمه الموردة..!
كنا نريد لنادي الموردة أن يكون قوياً معافاً لأن قوته وعافيته من قوة الكرة السودانية وهذه من نافلة الأقوال، ولكن المثير للحيرة والذهول أن أهل الموردة من مجلس إدارتها وحتى قواعد مشجعيها يجثمون على جسد ناديهم ويخنقونه بصورة ليس بها رحمة ولا شفقة، يأتون بتصرفات عفا عليها الزمن تحت ادعاء أن الموردة حضارة، ولا أعرف ماذا يقصد هؤلاء بكلمة (حضارة) هذه؟.. هل يقصدون أن الموردة مثل الأهرامات مثلاً، أو أنها رمز لحضارة قائمة؟.. إذا كان قصدهم الأولى فإن عليهم التسليم بأن الحضارة في هذه الحالة تعني التأريخ، ونحن نعيش الآن واقعاً لا يرحم، ومستقبلاً يقوم على دقة الحسابات ومعايشة لذلك الواقع بصورة لا تقبل العواطف ولا تعترف بما (كان).. أما إذا كانت الكلمة مرتبطة بواقع معاش فإن ذلك يتطلب التغيير في طريقة التفكير من لدن مجلس الإدارة وحتى المشجعين الأوفياء..!
لو سألنا أصغر مشجعي الموردة لاتفق معنا على أن أزمة ناديهم إدارية، كما هو الحال في معظم الأندية السودانية، ولكنهم يتبعون بعض المعالجات التي تظهر أنهم لا يعترفون بهذه الحقيقة، ولا يريدون التعامل معها، ومن هذه الغرائب أنهم استعانوا بنجمهم الأسبق عبد المجيد جعفر ليكون مدرباً، ولكنهم عادوا وأقالوه بعد مباراة واحدة فقط لعبها أمام الهلال بعد أن خسرها بنصف دستة من الأهداف، مع أن الفترة التي قضاها عبد المجيد مع الفريق لا تكفي طبيب معامل لتشخيص حالة (ملاريا)، ولكنهم أبعدوه ظناً منهم أن الخلل في المدرب الجديد، مع العلم بأن الفريق يعاني من خللاً أصبح مقيماً منذ العام 2001، وتهدد بناءً عليه ست مواسم متتالية بالهبوط، وفي كل مرة كان يخرج من المطب (بالرقراق).. وتظل لديهم شماعة التدريب جاهزة لتعليق الخيبات الإدارية..!
خسرت الموردة مع عبد المجيد بنصف دستة من الهلال، فثارت الدنيا وقامت، حتى أن أحد مشجعيها اقتحم النادي واحتل البوابة وهو يحمل ساطوراً ليمنع اللاعبين من دخول النادي بداعي أنهم لا يشبهون الموردة.. وقد اجتهدت مع مطالعة هذه الأخبار لأتذكر شكل الموردة القديم لأقارن هل هؤلاء يشبهونها أم لا؟.. لأننا لم نرها بشكلها المألوف منذ فترة بعيدة.. ربما عندما كان عبد المجيد لاعباً في المريخ.. وراجعت وضع هذا المشجع واكتشفت من مصدر مقرب من داخل النادي انه ليس من الأعضاء المداومين على تسديد الإشتراكات، بل لا يرتبط مع كيان الموردة إلا بالنتائج ولا دور آخر يجعله مساهماً في بناء موردة حضارة وجسارة إلا تلك الأحلام التعسفية التي تضع الموردة في مقام برشلونه، ورغم ذلك جاء إلى النادي وهو يحمل ساطوراً بعد الهزيمة بالستة.
أهل الموردة أهملوا فريقهم غاية الإهمال ولم يجهزوه بالأسلوب الذي يواكب العمل الإداري في 2013، وأهدروا الكثير من الوقت في صراع ثنائي تصادمت فيه (الرابطة والمؤتمر).. والرابطة هنا تعني رابطة مشجعي الموردة، والمؤتمر مجموعة أخرى مناوئة.. وبين صراع هاتين الفئتين إنهارت الموردة وتسرب تأريخها من بين اليدين، ولعل الهزيمة التالية من أهلي عطبرة بالأربعة كانت خير دليل على أن المدربين أبرياء من تهمة إغتيال هذا الفريق (التأريخ)، وأن هنالك أسباب كثيرة ليس من بينها عبد المجيد ولا سيد محمد صالح وبرهان تيه ولا حتى النور إسماعيل ومحسن سيد وغيرهم من أبناء النادي الذين نجحوا مع الأندية الأخرى وفشلوا فقط مع فريقهم المأزوم.
خيارات الخروج من عنق الزجاجة متوافرة ومطروحة بقوة في الفترة القادمة، من بينها استعادة إرث النادي في الإعتماد على اللاعبين الصغار وتفعيل دور الكشافين الذين كانوا يميزون النادي سابقاً، مع تخفيض متوسط أعمار اللاعبين، وإعلان الخصومة الأبدية مع اللاعبين الجاهزين من بقايا الأندية، والذين كانت الموردة تضمهم في السنوات الأخيرة وقد تخطوا الثلاثين من أعمارهم وأصبحوا على أعتاب الاعتزال، ولكي تعود الموردة حضارة وجسارة حقيقة لا شعاراً فإن الأمر يحتاج من مجلس الإدارة ومشجعي الفريق والأقطاب الإلتفاف حول النادي ورفع أعلام الهدنة وترك المشاحنات والبغضاء من أجل التخطيط والعمل من أجل أن تكون الموردة حضارة حقيقة ولا زيفاً.
*

----------


## عبدالغني حمد المريخابي

*القلم الأحمر // داوود عبدالحق ابورونق ///---
يا حليل ربوع شندي ///----
• بجدارة وبعرق جبينه تصدر المريخ الدورة الاولي من الممتاز واستحق المشاركة في البطولة العربية حسب قرار الاتحاد العام .
• بالرغم من صدارة الممتاز الا ان المريخ يحتاج الى شغل كثير فنيا وبدنيا فالمريخ يعاني بسبب مدربه الكوكي الذي منح الفرصة كاملة واثبت فشله الواضح للعيان وقلناها اكثر من مرة الكوكي اقل قامة من المريخ والكوكي جاء الى المريخ في زمن التقشف ويجب عليه ان يغادر واذا استمر الكوكي فسنفقد الصدارة .
• صدارة الممتاز يجب ان لا تغيبنا عن معاناة المريخ في بعض خطوطه فالفريق يحتاج الى مدافع متمكن بجوار باسكال ويحتاج الى طرف شمال ويحتاج بشدة الى اثنين مهاجمين من العيار الثقيل يستطيعون تحقيق الفارق وايضا يحتاج الفريق الي حارس مرمي ممتاز واكيد مجلس اللوردات لديه علم بكل هذه الاحتياجات .
• مجدي سمكرة صاحب الميول الزرقاء أكد ان قرار الاتحاد العام والخاص بتمثيل بطل الدورة الاولي في البطولة العربية نهائي لكنه خرج بتصريح ان السودان يمكنه المشاركة بفريقين و بعد ان خذله الهلال بالهزيمة المذلة من نمور دار جعل لحس كلامه واصدر قرارا منفردا بحق الهلال في الاشتراك في البطولة العربية .
• قرار غريب ومريب ولا يستند لقانون وليس له حجة او مبرر مقبول المريخ سيمثل بصفته بطل الدورة الاولي اما الهلال فبأي حق يشترك الحق هو اشتراك الخرطوم الوطني بصفته وصيف البطل .
• تخبط الاتحاد العام وخوفه من الهلال سيدمر الموسم الكروي بل سيدهور الكرة السودانية ويجب علي المريخ رفض المشاركة حفاظا علي كرامته .
• مساعد الامين العام للاتحاد العربي (وليد الكردي ) نفي ان يكون الاتحاد العربي قد قبل مشاركة فرقين وأكد اعتماد مشاركة المريخ فقط وهذا ما أكده رئيس الاتحاد معتصم جعفرايضا وهذا دليل علي فردية مجدي وتصرفه الاحادي والله كلنا مندهشين كيف تم اختيار مجدي رئيسا للجنة الحكام بالكاف لكنه زمن حياتو وقرن شطة .
• حبايبنا الزرق اخذوا المعلوم من نمور ورجال دار جعل سوطين في الصميم اصابتهم في مقتل وجعلتهم يتخبطون .
• كشف نمور الاهلي حال حبايبنا الزرق المايل خاصة خط دفاعهم الذي كان عبارة عن شوارع معبدة واشارة خضراء تسهل حركة المرور وتجعلها تنساب بصورة سلسة في ستة دقائق اختزل اهلي شندي حبايبنا الزرق وصرعهم بهدفين من نار ويا حليل ربوع شندي .


• قناة النيلين الرياضية لا تحتاج منا لدليل علي فشلها الكبير في نقل مباريات الممتاز ويا حليل كمال حامد وقناة قوون 
• المريخ في الصدارة والخرطوم في الوصافة والهلال وصيف وصيف البطل بجدارة يا جعلي 
• كالعادة خسر منتخبنا القومي من اثيوبيا بهدفين وللمرة الثانية وظهر منتخبنا بحالة يرثي لها وافتقد المنتخب للقائد وللاعبي الخبرة ولم يقدم شيئا يشفع له واذا كان هذا هو منتخبنا الذي سيواجه غانا فالرماد كال حماد والمدرب مازدا استنفذ اغراضه معقولة يا مازدا ثلاثة من الهلال وثلاثة من المريخ انها سياسة الترضيات بعينها التي لن تقدمنا بل ستؤخرنا للخلف وقلبي علي منتخبنا الوطني المسكين . 
• الرابطة الرياضية وكل الفعاليات الثقافية والاجتماعية بالاحساء يشاطرون السيد /صلاح موسي ( بوكو) لاعب الزهرة السابق الأحزان في وفاة والدته المرحومة /سعاد كرداش هلال والتي حدثت وفاتها بالسودان الاسبوع الماضي بالأبيض والعزاء موصول الي اولادها /حسن بالرياض وحسين بخميس مشيط وأزهري وعاصم بالابيض والي كل الاسرة بالسودان اللهم ارحمها رحمة واسعة واسكنها فسيح جناتك مع الصديقين والأبرار وانا لله وانا اليه راجعون
*

----------


## عبدالغني حمد المريخابي

*

كرات عكسية|محمد كامل سعيد




هزيمة مفيدة للصقور في أول مراحل البناء..!!


* خسر منتخبنا السوداني مباراته الودية امام اثيوبيا أمس في أديس ابابا (0/2) في لقاء احتفالي بمناسبة مرور (50) عاماً على تأسيس منظمة الوحدة الافريقية..!!






* وقبل الدخول في تفاصيل اللقاء أود الاشارة الى أن معظم الاصدارات الرياضية أمس تعاملت مع خبر مباراة السودان واثيوبيا بطريقة ابسط ما يمكن ان نصفها به انها هامشية..!!






* في حين ان اللقاء وجد اهتماماً كبيراً من الجماهير الاثيوبية التي ملأت المدرجات عن آخرها وظلت تشجع بقوة منذ البداية وحتى النهاية في تجسيد عملي لإرتفاع الحس الوطني..!!






* نعود للمباراة التي دفع خلالها مازدا بعدد كبير من الوجوه الشابة الجديدة بعد التخلص من الحرس القديم.. وكان الاداء، وبصورة عامة، جيد الى حد ما..!!






* من خلال تشكيلة الصقور لاحظنا وجود عناصر الخبرة في خطي الوسط والهجوم بجانب عدد من الصاعدين بينما غابت الخبرة في خط الدفاع..!!






* في الوسط لعب سيف مساوي ونزار حامد الى جوار اسماعيل صديق وامين ابراهيم وفارس.. وقاد المقدمة الهجومية كاريكا ونادر في مزج مثالي للخبرة والشباب..!!






* اما الدفاع فقد كانت كل عناصره جديدة منها من يلعب لأول مرة مثل مالك وسعيد صديق وعلي جعفر.. وما عدا ضفر فقد غابت الخبرة والخلطة المثالية عن الدفاع..!!






* هدفا المنتخب الاثيوبي جاءا من اخطاء في التغطية ما كان لها ان تحدث حال وجود عناصر الخبرة، ولو لاعبين اثنين في قلب الدفاع، اسوة بتوليفة خط الوسط..!!






* آدم ساير ومحمد كوكو تحركا بايجابية ولمسنا انهما يرغبان في اثبات وجودهما وتأكيد الاحقية بالدفاع عن ألوان المنتخب..!!






* التجربة عموماً كانت جيدة وفكرتها جريئة الشئ الذي يجعلنا نطلق عليها بداية سير الجهاز الفني في سكة البناء التي يعلم الجميع مشقتها..!!






* التحية لكل الشباب الذين دافعوا عن شعار السودان أمس وتحية اكثر خصوصية للجهاز الفني بقيادة مازدا والكابتن مبارك سليمان وبقية افراد الجهاز..!!






* الصحف الرياضية التي انشغلت عن مباراة أمس بالتبشير بمحترفي العيار الثقيل الذين ينوي المريخ والهلال استقدامهم لا يحق لها توجيه سهامها السامة تجاه الصقور..!! 






* هزيمة الصقور أمس تندرج تحت بند الهزائم المفيدة لأنها حدثت في أول مرحلة من مراحل بناء منتخب قوي يكون باستطاعته تمثيل السودان في قادم السنوات..!!






* تخريمة أولى: صورة غير مشرفة للسودان تلك التي نقلتها الكاميرا ومبارك سليمان (يلف) بدلة التدريب حول راسه تحاشياً للمطر..!!






* تخريمة ثانية: مدرب منتخب اصحاب الارض ارتدى بدلة تدريب مخصصة للامطار كُتب عليها اسم اثيوبيا.. ولا ادري اين هو دور الجهاز الاداري هنا..؟!!
*

----------


## عبدالغني حمد المريخابي

* قرارات مجلس المريخ والوالى رئيساً للجنة التسجيلات
عقد مجلس ادارة نادي المريخ اجتماعه الثالث مساء السبت بمقر المكتب التنفيدي لنادي المريخ 
وفى البدء ترحم المجلس على الفقيد اسماعيل الكاروكي الرمز الرياضي بولاية الجزيرة ,
وتقدم بتعازيه الحارة لاسرته ولكل المجتمع الرياضي بولاية الجزيرة 
وقد قام الاخ رئيس لجنة التسيير بتقديم واجب العزاء فى مدينة ود مدني لاسرة الفقيد .
واتخذ المجلس العديد من القرارات هي:
1- اشاد المجلس بتصدر فريق الكرة الاول للدورة الاولي لدوري سوداني الممتاز 
وببعثتي مدينتي ودمدني والفاشر للانتصارت التى تحققت فى الاسبوعين الثاني عشر والثالث عشر
من بطولة الدوري علي حساب فريقي الاهلي مدني ومريخ الفاش 
وللتواصل الذى تم مع قطاعات المجتمع والفعاليات الرسمية والشعبية والاندية الرياضية خاصة الاهلي مدني ومريخ الفاشر .
2- توجيه الدعوة لاجتماع مشترك مع مجلسي الشرف والشوري مساء السبت 1- 6 – 2013 باستاد المريخ .
3- اطلع المجلس على الموقف المالي الذى قدمه المهندس عبدالله النيل امين المال 
واشاد المجلس بالاداء المالي ووجه بالاستمرار فى تنويع الايرادات وزيادتها مع احكام ضوابط الصرف .
4- وجه المجلس قطاع الاستثمار بالاسراع فى اكمال التعاقدات مع الشركات الراعية .
5- قرر المجلس تكوين لجنة مع اعضاء مجلس الادارة وتفويضها لانجاز ملف التسجيلات 
وكل الترتيبات المتعلقة بفريق الكرة , حسب رؤية الجهاز الفني واللجنة الفنية وتتكون من : -
السيد / جمال الوالي رئيسا .
الفريق / طارق عثمان الطاهر عضوا.
السيد / عبدالصمد محمد عثمان عضوا .
السيد /عثمان ابراهيم ادروب عضوا .
المقدم / ابراهيم الحاج عضوا و مقررا .
6- اشاد المجلس بالجهد الذى قام به قطاع المنشاءات فى اعادة تاهيل الاستاد
حتى يكون جاهز لمباراة الاهلي المصري الودية التكريمية بالشكل اللائق ,
ووجه باستمرار العمل بعد مباراة الاهلي المصري وحتى بداية اللعب التنافسي .




الزاوية
*

----------


## عبدالغني حمد المريخابي

*



منتخبنا يخسر بثنائية من اثيوبيا


خسر منتخبنا الوطني مباراته الودية امام نظيره الاثيوبي بهدفين دون مقابل ، في المباراة التي جرت عصر اليوم في العاصة الاثيوبية أديس ابابا ، وشرف المباراة الاستاذ نافع علي نافع مستشار رئيس الجمهورية ، ورئيس الاتحاد الافريقي عيسسى حياتو  






وسجل المنتخب الاثيوبي الاهداف في الدقيقة 79 و89
ودفع مازدا بتشكيلة ضمت: إﻳﻬﺎﺏ ﺯﻏﺒﻴﺮ , ﻣﺎﻟﻚ (ﻋﻠﻰ ﺟﻌﻔﺮ) ﺿﻔﺮ, ﺍﻟﻄﺎﻫﺮ ﺍﻟﺤﺎﺝ (ﺳﻌﻴﺪ ﺻﺪﻳﻖ)، ﺍﺳﻤﺎﻋﻴﻞ ﺻﺪﻳﻖ , ﻧﺰﺍﺭ ﺣﺎﻣﺪ ( ﺍﻣﻴﺮ ﻛﻤﺎﻝ) ﺍﻣﻴﻦ ﺍﺑﺮﺍﻫﻴﻢ , ﻧﺎﺩﺭ ﺍﻟﻄﻴﺐ(ﻣﺤﻤﺪ ﻛﻮﻛﻮ) ﻣﺴﺎﻭﻱ , ﻓﺎﺭﺱ (ﺍﺩﻡ ﺳﺎﻳﺮ)، ﻛﺎﺭﻳﻜﺎ
*

----------


## عبدالغني حمد المريخابي

*حارس المريخ يتابع نهائي اوروبا داخل ملعب "ويمبلي" ويساند دورتموند


استغل الدولي المصري عصام الحضري تواجده في لندن عاصمة انجلترا ، في الذهاب الى ملعب ويمبلي ومتابعة مباراة نهائي دوري ابطال اوروبا بين بايرن ميونخ الالماني ، ودورتموند ، والذي يلعب في العاشرة الى ربع من مساء اليوم السبت ، وقد تحصلت الزاوية على الصورة المرفقة للحارس المصري ، مع جمهور دورتموند الالماني، اعلن فيها عن مساندته لدورتموند امام بايرن ميونخ في النهائي ، قبل ساعات من انطلاق المباراة  





*

----------


## عبدالغني حمد المريخابي

*أربع مباريات للمنتخب الأولمبي استعداد لأولمبيات ريودي جانيرو








سيتضمن البرنامج الخاص باعداد منتخبنا الوطني الاولمبي أربع مباريات دولية ودية استعداد للمشاركة في تصفيات أفريقيا المؤهلة لنهائيات الألعاب الأولمبية عام 2016 بريودي جانيرو.


وسيدفع الاتحاد العام بلاعبي المنتخب الرديف , ومن المنتظر ان يستدعى الاتحاد العام الوطني محمد محي الدين الديبة ومحسن سيد لتولي مسؤولية الاشراف على المنتخب خلال الفترة القادمة , وسينطلق الاعداد في شهر يونيو المقبل.
*

----------


## عبدالغني حمد المريخابي

*اللجنة العلياء لتكريم جمال الوالي تلغي الحفل الساهر


اطمئنت على عمل اللجان المساعدة
 عقدت اللجنة العليا لتكريم رئيس المريخ جمال الوالي اجتماعا مساء امس السبت برئاسة د. مصطفي عثمان اسماعيل رئيس مجلس الشرف المريخي و رئيس لجنة التكريم العيا .
استمعت فيه لتقارير اللجان المساعدة ,حيث قررت اللجنة وضع خطة اعلامية منذ الامس بشكل متدرج من خلال لقاءات بالصحف والفضائيات , اما لجنة التكريم فقد وضعت تصور لكيفية التكريم وتقرر ان يبداء البرنامح الاحتفالي قبل المباراة بتكريم المحتفي به وكلمة من رئيس اللجنة العليا ووسام من رئاسة الجمهورية سوف وستكون هناك فقرة استعراض للفنون الشعبية , وفيلم وثائقي عن جمال الوالي , وفقرة التكريم لجمال والعاب نارية ., وفقرة منوعه بين الشوطين .وسيتم اعداد سيرة ذاتية وكتيب للمناسبة.
اطمئنت اللجنة على سير عمل اللجنة المالية التي وضعت قائمة بالتبرعات للاسماء التي ستدعم الحفل لتغطية تكاليف البرامج , وتقرر ان تكون الندوة الرياضية السياسية الاجتماعية بفضائية النيل الازرق .
وقررت اللجنة العليا تاجيل الحفل الساهر مراعاة للظروف التي تمر بها البلاد هذه الايام.
تم الحجز لبعثة الاهلي المصري الذي يصل في الثلاثين من الشهر الجاري بفندق برج الفاتح سابقا وكورنثيا حاليا
*

----------


## عبدالغني حمد المريخابي

*بايرن ميونخ يتربع على عرش الكرة الاوربية


حصد الذهب
 أنهى بايرن ميونيخ عقدة نهائي التشامبيونز وإقتنص لقب دوري أبطال أوروبا من غريمه بروسيا دورتموند بعدما فاز عليه 2-1 في المباراة التي أقيمت بينهما بملعب ويمبلي ، الذي شهد إحتفالية بالسهام والدروع بين أشخاص يرتدون ملابس الفريقين ، قبل بدء أول نهائي ألماني خالص للتشامبيونز أحرز للبايرن ماندزوكيتش (د60) وروبن (89) ولبروسيا جوندوجان (د 68)
جاءت المباراة حماسية من الفريقين ، وتليق بنهائي دوري الأبطال ،وتألق فيها الحارسين نوير وفايدنفلر ، وشهد الشوط الأول مجموعة من الفرص المهدرة من كلا المتنافسين ، وتبادلا السيطرة على مجرياته وكان دورتموند الأخطر في النصف الأول منه .. بينما إستعاد بايرن بريقه في الربع ساعة الأخيرة منه وكان البايرن أخطر في معظم أوقات الشوط الثاني الذي شهد الهدفين 
الثالثة ثابتة هكذا أعلنها نجوم البافاري بعد خسارتهم في نهائي 2010 من الإنتر بهدفين ثم أضاعوا فرصة الفوز على تشيلسي في نهائي العام الماضي بملعبهم ليقتنصوا اللقب هذا العام منهين عقدة نهائي التشامبيونز .
يوب هاينكس المدير الفني لبايرن ميونيخ ، دخل اللقاء وهو يعلم أن هزيمته في النهائي الثاني على التوالي يعني فشله ، ولذلك لعب بطريقته الهجومية 4-2-3-1 بتقدم ماندزوكيتش في المقدمة ، ومن خلفه الثلاثي ريبيري من الجهة اليسرى ، ومولر في المنتصف ، وروبن في الجبهة اليمنى .
أما يورجن كلوب المدير الفني لبروسيا دورتموند ، فلم تختلف طموحاته عن منافسه حيث أراد تكرار إنجاز 1997 للفريق ، ولعب بطريقته المعتادة 4-2-3-1 بتقدم الهداف ليفاندوفسكي في المقدمة ، ومن خلفه الثلاثي جروسكروتز وريوس وبواشتشيكوفيسكي .
الحذر والقلق من تلقي هدف مبكر كان شعار الفريقين منذ البداية ، وإن كان الضغط القوي بطول الملعب قد منح دورتموند السيطرة على مجريات اللقاء في الدقائق الأولى ، ولكن دون خطورة حقيقية على مرمى بايرن الذي غاب لاعبوه عن مستواهم المعهود في الربع ساعة الأولى ، وإستسلموا للضغط المتواصل من منافسهم .
وضح أن المباراة تكتيكية بين هاينكس وكلوب نظرا لمعرفة كل فريق بنقاط قوة وضعف خصمه للمواجهات العديدة بينهما في البوندزليجا .. وتفوق كلوب في البداية حيث سيطر على أجواء اللقاء من خلال التحرك الجماعي للفريق ككتلة واحدة في الهجوم والدفاع .. وأعلن الهداف ليفاندوفسكي عن نفسه في الدقيقة 14 بتسديدة متقنة ، حولها نوير حارس البايرن لركنية بصعوبة ، وعاد الحارس لإرتداء قفاز الإجادة بعدها بدقيقة ، وأنقذ تسديدة بواشتشيكوفيسكي 
عانى الفريق البافري هجوميا ، نظرا للرقابة اللصيقة التي فرضها بيسززك وهومليس مدافعي بروسيا على مفاتيح لعب البايرن ريبيري وروبن من الجهتين اليسرى واليمنى ، بينما غاب مولر في منتصف الملعب بسبب عودته لمعاونة محوري الإرتكاز في التصدي للهجمات .. وكان الظهور الهجومي الأول للبايرن في الدقيقة 26 من خلال رأسية ماندزوكيتش ، وحولها فايدنفلر حارس بروسيا لركنية بصعوبة 
إستعاد البايرن خطورته في الربع ساعة الأخير من الشوط ، بعدما هرب لاعبوه من الرقابة المفروضة عليهم ، وخاصة روبن الذي نجح في الإختراق من الجهة اليمنى ، وإنفرد في الدقيقة 30 أثر تمريرة بينية متقنة من مولر ، ولكن الحارس المتألق فايدنفلر أغلق زاوية التسديد جيدا ، وإصطدمت الكرة به وتحولت لركنية .
بعدها بخمس دقائق رد ليفاندوفسكي بإنفراد ، ولكنه سدد في جسد نوير حارس بايرن ، ثم إنفرد روبن غير الموفق مرة أخرى في الدقيقة 43 ، ولكنه سدد في وجه حارس بروسيا ليعتبر النصف الأول من المباراة شوط الحارسين اللذان تألقا لينتهي الشوط بالتعادل السلبي . 
بدأ شوط المدربين بنفس تشكيل الشوط الأول ، مما يدل على إقتناع هاينكس وكلوب بقدرة الاَساسيين على حسم الأمور .. وعلى عكس الشوط الأول سيطر البايرن على الدقائق الأولى من هذا الشوط ووضحت رغبتهم القوية في حسم الأمور مستغلين سرعة ومهارة اللاعبين .
الإستراتيجية الهجومية لهاينكس إعتمدت على الطرفين ريبيري من اليسار وروبن من اليمين مستغلا سرعتهما ومهارتهما وهو ما فطن له كلوب منذ البداية وفرض رقابة لصيقة عليهما ولكنها لم تكن كافية لإيقاف خطورتهما .. بينما الإستراتيجية الهجومية لدورتموند جاءت من خلال التحرك الهجومي ككتلة واحدة معتمدا على الأداء الجماعي السريع للاعبيه .
إرتفعت وتيرة الأداء الهجومي للبايرن وضغطوا بقوة على دفاعات دورتموند ، ولم تحول رأسية مارتينيز ركنية روبن بدقة فمرت خارج المرمى ، وفي الدقيقة 60 مرر ريبيري بينية متقنة لروبن الذي دخل للعمق مررها عرضية ، لتصل لماندزوكيتش الذي لم يجد صعوبة في إيداعها المرمى ، محرزا هدف التقدم للبافاري 
لم يكن الهدف محبطا لبروسيا الذي إندفع للهجوم من جديد بغية إحراز هدف التعادل سريعا ، وهو ما تحقق لهم سريعا وتحديدا في الدقيقة 68 عندما إخترق ريوس دفاعات البايرن ، ولم يجد دانتي حلا سوى عرقلته داخل منطقة الجزاء ، إحتسبها الإيطالي ريزولي حكم اللقاء ركلة جزاء ، سددها جوندوجان على يسار نوير محرزا هدف التعادل .
أشعل هدف التعادل أجواء اللقاء ، وهاجم كل فريق بغية التقدم وإن كان الفريق البافاري أخطر ، ففي الدقيقة 72 إنفرد مولر مراوغا الحارس فايدنفلر وأرسلها في إتجاه المرمى ، لتنشق الأرض عن سوبوتيتش ، وأخرجها قبل أن تسكن الشباك أو تصل للمتابع روبن .. وبعدها بأربع دقائق سدد ألابا مدافع بايرن قذيفة قوية أنقذها حارس دورتموند بصعوبة .
سيطر البايرن على الدقائق الأخيرة من اللقاء ، وحاصر لاعبو دورتموند في منتصف ملعبهم ، وسط هجمات مرتدة سريعة من بروسيا ، ولكنها لم تحمل نفس خطورة الفريق البافاري الذي كاد أن يسجل في الدقيقة 87 من تسديدة شفاينشتايجر ولكن الحارس المتألق فايدنفلر حولها لركنية وللكن روبن لم يستسلم وفي الدقيقة 89 أحرز هدف التقدم والبطولة عندما إنفرد من كعبية ريبيري وسددها على يسار الحارس ليتنفس عشاق البافاري الصعداء وينتهي اللقاء بتتويج بايرن باللقب .
*

----------


## ابو البنات

*صباح الخير يا صفوة عبد الغني
ماشاء الله نشاط وابداع وجمال

*

----------


## ابو البنات

*الأهلي المصري يؤكد وصوله بكامل نجومه يوم الخميس




عقدت  اللجنة العليا لتكريم جمال الوالي رئيس المريخ بمناسبة حصوله على لقب أكثر  رؤساء الأندية شعبية في الوطن العربي اجتماعاً مساء أمس بمكتب الفريق عبد  الله حسن عيسى وترأس الدكتور مصطفى عثمان اسماعيل الاجتماع واستمع إلى شرح  عن ما قامت به اللجان المختلفة وتقرر عقد اجتماع نهائي يوم الاثنين المقبل  وقررت اللجنة العليا الغاء الحفل الساهر الذي كان من المفترض أن يصاحب  المهرجان الذي يُقام الحادي والثلاثين من الشهر المقبل بسبب حالة التعبئة  التي تنتظم البلاد..  وأكد الأهلي المصري وصوله للخرطوم يوم الخميس المقبل  بكامل نجومه استعداداً لمواجهة المريخ يوم الحادي والثلاثين من الشهر  الجاري في مهرجان تكريم جمال الوالي وسيجري الأهلي تدريباً على ملعب المريخ  الخميس قبل ملاقاة الأحمر الجمعة وأفاد الدكتور مصطفى عثمان اسماعيل رئيس  اللجنة العليا لتكريم الوالي أن الأهلي أفادهم حضوره الخميس وبكامل نجومه.


*

----------


## ابو البنات

*الجيلى عبد الخير: سادومبا الافيد والمريخ غير جاهز فنياً للمشاركة فى البطوله العربية





طالب  الجيلي عبد الخير نجم المريخ الأسبق مجلس الإدارة  بالاعتذار عن المشاركة  في البطولة العربية وقال إن المريخ غير جاهز فنياً للمشاركة في البطولة  وفريق الكرة يحتاج للتدعيم في عدد من الخانات وقال إنه يتمنى أن يسجل  المريخ مهاجم الهلال السابق سادومبا في فترة التسجيلات التكميلية وقال إن  الزيمبابوي مهاجم جيد تم تجريبه وحقق نجاحات لافتة مع الهلال وبدلاً من  الحديث عن لاعبين ينتدبهم الكوكي ويجرّبهم لماذا لا يستعين المريخ بخدمات  لاعب جاهز؟ واعتبر الجيلي عبد الخير أن المريخ في حاجة إلى التعاقد مع حارس  مرمى وظهير أيسر ومهاجم ورأى أن الفرقة  الحمراء ليست جاهزة للمشاركة في البطولة العربية وقال: الأفضل أن يعمل  المريخ على بناء فريق قوي بدلاً من السعي للمشاركة في البطولة العربية لأنه  في الوقت الراهن ليس جاهزاً وذكر الجيلي عبد الخير أن الكوكي ليس المدرب  الذي يمكنه قيادة المريخ للبطولات وقال: إذا كان الأحمر يرغب في إنجازات  وبطولات عليه أن يعمل على التعاقد مع مدرب كبير وصاحب اسم ونوّه إلى أن  الفرقة الحمراء تصدرت القسم الأول ولكنها لم تكن مقنعة وليست هناك بصمة  تدريبية في أدائها وتساءل: ماذا كان يفعل المدرب في معسكري تونس ومروي؟.





*

----------


## ابو البنات

*لكوكي : مباراة الأهلي مباراة احتفالية واللاعبون سيدافعون عن نجوميتهم أمام فريق القرن



واصل   فريق الكرة الاول بنادي المريخ تدريباته صباح اليوم بملعب نادي وزراة  الخارجية  استعداد لمباراة الاهلي المصري الودية المقررة 31- مايو , واجري  التدريب باشراف المدرب التونسي محمد عثمان الكوكي والمدب العام خالد احمد  المصطفي  ومدرب الحراس المصري هشام السيد ومدرب اللياقة مجدي السافي  بحضور  جميع اللاعبيين وغياب ثلاثي المنتخب والبورندي سليماني الذى سافر باذن الى  بلاده , واستمر التدريب اكثر من ساعتين .شهدة  تدريبات المريخ صباح السبت فى ملعب نادي وزارة الخارجية عودة الثنائي رمضان  عجب وراجي عبدالعاطي  بعد غياب اكثر من اسبوع كان فيه اللاعبيين يخضعان  لجلسات العلاج الطبيعي  ومن المتوقع مشاركتهم فى مباراة الاهلي المصري  الودية التكريمية .سيتم  تحويل تدريبات فريق الكرة الاول بنادي المريخ  من صبحا الى مساء ابتدا من  يوم الاحد حيث سيتدرب الفريق فى تمام الساعة السابعة فى ملعب وزارة  الخارجية بالخرطوم بحري فى اطار الاستعداد لمباراة الاهلي المصري الودية من جانب آخر اعتبر  مدرب فريق المريخ محمد عثمان الكوكي  بان مباراة الاهلي مباراة احتفالية  لتكريم رئيس المريخ جمال الوالي  ولكن المريخ سيلعب للدفاع عن سمعته فهو  فريق كبير وله تاريخ ولابد ان نكون على مستوي الحدث سميا فى مواجهة نادي  كبير مثل الاهلي المصري , واكد الكوكي بنها مباراة (برستيج) , وان لاعبي  المريخ يسعود الى تقديم  مباراة كبيرة للدفاع عن اسمائهم كنجوم كبار فى  مواجهة نجوم الاهلي , واننا نسعي الى تقديم عرض جيد يشرف المريخ فى  المباراة .


*

----------


## ابو البنات

*وسام الجمهورية للسيد جمال الوالى



قال  الدكتور مصطفى عثمان اسماعيل رئيس اللجنة العليا لمهرجان تكريم جمال  الوالي رئيس المريخ إن الاجتماع الذي انعقد أمس الثالث مشيراً إلى أنهم  استمعوا إلى تقارير اللجان المختلفة من خلال الاجتماع وقال: استمعنا إلى  تقارير اللجنة الاعلامية ولجنة البرامج واللجنة التنظيمية والمالية ولجنة  الاستقبال وتابع: بالنسبة لخطة اللجنة الاعلامية تقرر أن يتم تكثيف العمل  الاعلامي اعتباراً من اليوم وهناك خُطة وسيتم توزيع بيانات واعلانات على  الصحف وأجهزة الاعلام المختلفة وأضاف: لجنة التكريم وضعت تصوراً للبرنامج  يشتمل على عدة فقرات وستكون هناك كلمة  للمحتفى به وكلمة لرئيس اللجنة العليا كما سيتم تكريم الوالي بمنحه وسام  الجمهورية بين شوطي المباراة وسيُعرض فلم وثائقي عن حياة جمال الوالي  ومسيرته في المريخ وسيتم وضع صوره على المدرجات وستكون هناك ألعاب نارية  وفقرات أخرى واستمر الدكتور مصطفى: اللجنة المالية برئاسة الفريق عبد الله  حسن عيسى ايضاً أطلعتنا على تصورها وأعدَت قائمة ببعض الأسماء لجمع  التبرعات لتغطية تكاليف البرنامج وكان من المفترض أن تكون هناك ندوة قبل  حفل التكريم لكن استعضنا عنها بجلسة في قناة النيل الأزرق ومضى الدكتور  مصطفى: ايضاً استمعنا إلى تقرير بخصوص تنظيم المباراة وبالطبع سيشرف عليها  الاتحاد العام وذكر أن قناة الأهلي الفضائية ستبث المباراة وقال: بالنسبة  للقنوات المحلية هناك مفاوضات معها حتى الآن ولم يتم الاتفاق على نقل  المباراة مشيراً إلى أن الحفل سيخرج بأفضل صورة وقال: اعتقد أن الجماهير  موعودة بمباراة مثيرة بين فريقين كبيرين وأوضح الدكتور مصطفى أن الأهلي  المصري أكد وصوله الخميس بكامل نجومه.


*

----------


## عبدالغني حمد المريخابي

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة ابو البنات
					

صباح الخير يا صفوة عبد الغني
ماشاء الله نشاط وابداع وجمال





صباح النورررر
*

----------


## ابو البنات

*عناوين اﻟﺼﺪﻯ
الأهلى المصرى يصل الخميسبكامل نجومه..والوالى ينال وسام الجمهورية
 الصقور تخسر امام اثيوبيا..الحيدوسى يطلب 20 الف دولار..والحاج يطالب بأعفاء ديون المريخ..والاحمر يقترب من سادومبا

 اللجنة العليا لتكريم الوالى تقف على اخر الاستعدادات
 الأهلى المصرى يؤكد وصوله بكامل نجومه الخميس
 منح الوالى وسام الجمهورية
 مصطفى عثمان: حفل تكريم رئيس المريخ سيخرج بافضل صورة
 المريخ يستعد للاهلى المصرى وعودة رمضان عجب وراجى للمشاركة فى تدريبات الكرة
 منتخبنا يخسر امام نظيره الاثيوبى بثنائية
 بايرن بطلا لأوروبا
 طالبه بالاعتذار عن البطولة العربية
 الجيلى عبدالخير ينصح المريخ بالتعاقد مع الاعصار
 الازرق يقدم عرضا للحيدوسى ومدرب الهلال السابق يشترط
 والمدرب التونسى يؤكد: حققت نجاحات لافتة ولدى سيرة ذاتية عامرة ولن اقدم تنازلات لاى نادى
 نائب سكرتير النيل يعلن اعتزال العمل الرياضى
 الوالى رئيسا للجنة تسجيلات المريخ
 مجلس المريخ يشيد بالصدارة ويوجه بالاسراع فى اكمال التعاقدات مع الشركات الراعية
 عصام الحاج يناشد الاقطاب والدائنين




*

----------


## ابو البنات

*دكتور مصطفي يلتقي رابطة المريخ بالدوحة

 عقد الدكتور مصطفى عثمان إسماعيل رئيس مجلس شرف نادي المريخ ورئيس اللجنة  العليا لمهرجان تكريم جمال الوالي امس اجتماعا بالمكتب التنفيذي لرابطة  المريخ بالدوحة بفندق رتاج الريان بحضور السيد / إبراهيم فقيري ، سفير  السودان السابق بدولة قطر وتناول اللقاء الوضع فى القلعة الحمراء وضرورة  مواصلة دعم الكيان كما تم التفاكر على كيفية دعم مهرجان تكريم الرئيس جمال  الوالي المقرر الجمعة 31- مايو , وقد حضر عدد من اعضاء المكتب التنفيذي  للرابطة فى مقدمتهم المستشار عبدالحميد ابوقصيصة نائب رئيس الرابطة والسيد /  احمد عبدالرحيم الامين العام للرابطة و الاستاذ معاوية و الدكتور أدم و  السيد / هارون دياب و السيد / هاشم الادريسي الرئيس السابق للرابطة.

*

----------


## الدلميت

*المريخ في الصدارة والخرطوم في الوصافة والهلال وصيف وصيف البطل بجدارة 

شكرا عبد الغني
شكرا ابو البنات

*

----------


## ابو البنات

*عناويين الزعيم


 الكوكى يرشح العاجى اوليفية..وسادومبا فى القلعة الحمراء

 (الزعيم)تكشف أدق التفاصيل عن محترفى المريخ الجدد وتقدم السيرة الذاتية للايفوارى

 الوالى رئيسا للجنة التسجيلات..الاحمر يكثف تحضيراته لقمة المهرجان ومنتخلنا يخسر امام الاثيوبى بثنائية

 المريخ يواصل تحضيراته للاهلى القاهرى

 الوالى يترأس لجنة تسجيلات المريخ

 (الزعيم)تبدأ كشف اسماء محترفى المريخ الجددسادومبا فى القلعة الحمراء

 منتخبنا يخسر مواجهة اثيوبيا الحبية بثنائية

 الكوكى: مباراة الاهلى ستكون نقطة انطلاق لمريخ جديد














*

----------


## ابو البنات

*محترف المريخ الجديد ..العاجى اوليفية بالصور والسيرة الذاتية
 


هاتف اللاعب العاجى اوليفية ادارة  المريخ مساء امس مؤكدة وصوله فجر يوم الثلاثاء القادم عبر الخطوط الاثيوبية  وسيكون العاجى اوليفية بذلك اول الواصلين الى الخرطوم للانضمام الى المريخ  فى تسجيلات يونيو ونشرت(الزعيم ) اليوم سيرة ذاتية للاعب تقول ان ولد فى  20 ديسمبر 1982 وبدأ حياته الرياضية باكاديمية اسيك قبل ان ينضم الى فريق  استاد ابيدجان عام 2003 والذى غادره الى الدورى البلجيكى ولعب لنادى بفرين  ثم عاد بعد موسم واحد لفريقه السابق استاد ابيدجان ولعب للاولمبى الباجى فى  عام 2008 واتنقل للدورى القطرى 2009 مع فريق الاهلى ايوقع بعدها فى نادى  عجمان ووسجل اخيرا فى نادى الفجيرة الاماراتى

*

----------


## ابو البنات

*ﺍﻟﻤﻨﺘﺨﺐ ﻳﻮﺍﺟﻪ ﺗﻨﺰﺍﻧﻴﺎ ﻭﻳﻌﻮﺩ 4 ﻳﻮﻧﻴﻮ

 ﻛﻔﺮﻭﻭﺗﺮ/ ﺍﻟﺨﺮﻃﻮﻡ
 ﻳﻮﺍﺟﻪ ﺍﻟﻤﻨﺘﺨﺐ ﺍﻟﻮﻃﻨﻲ ﺍﻻﻭﻝ ﻧﻈﻴﺮﻩ ﺍﻟﺘﻨﺰﺍﻧﻲ ﻓﻲ ﺍﻟﺜﺎﻧﻲ ﻣﻦ ﺍﻟﺸﻬﺮ ﺍﻟﻤﻘﺒﻞ ﻓﻴﻤﺎ ﺗﻌﻮﺩ ﺑﻌﺜﺔ ﺍﻟﻤﻨﺘﺨﺐ ﻓﻲ ﺍﻟﺮﺍﺑﻊ ﻣﻦ ﺍﻟﺸﻬﺮ ﺍﻟﻤﻘﺒﻞ ﻭﺗﺴﺘﻤﺮ ﺍﻟﺼﻘﻮﺭ ﻓﻲ ﻣﻌﺴﻜﺮﻫﺎ ﺍﻟﻤﻘﻔﻮﻝ ﺣﺘﻰ ﻣﻮﻋﺪ ﻣﺒﺎﺭﺍﺓ ﻏﺎﻧﺎ ﻓﻲ ﺍﻟﺴﺎﺑﻊ ﻣﻦ ﻳﻮﻧﻴﻮ ﺍﻟﻤﻘﺒﻞ







*

----------


## عزالدين سيد وديدي

*يعطيكم العافية ولو امكن اعمدة الصدى
*

----------


## ابو البنات

*حائط صد

 إعلام المريخ يقاتل اهل المريخ !!

 *اصبح بعض الإعلام الاحمر واحد من اكبر اسباب النكسه الحمراء التى إستمرت  لفترة طويلة وستتواصل مالم يتغير الواقع الإعلامى الذى نعيش فيه 

  *ادمن مجتمع المريخ بصفه عامه على رؤية إعلام المريخ فى خانة المدافع ولم  يتحرك خطوه واحده من اجل الكشف عن كل مايدور فى الديار الزرقاء من مخالفات  واشياء يعف السان عن ذكرها

 *إنصرف الإعلام الاحمر عن التحديات  التى تواجهه المريخ الكيان واصبح كل تركيزه منصب حول الهجوم على شخصيات  حمراء من اجل كسب ود بعض اعضاء مجلس المريخ الحالى

 *اصبح بعض  الكُتاب الحُمر وللاسف الشديد كل همهم التقرب من اصحاب السلطه والمال فى  الديار الحمراء من خلال مهاجمة اى شخصيه لها خلافات قديمه مع الدكتور جمال  الوالى وهذا من حقها ولكن يجب ان يكون بعيداً عن مصلحة نادى المريخ

 *إنبرى السيد عبدالباقى شيخ ادريس رئيس تحرير جريدة الزعيم للهجوم على  السيد عصام الحاج وسار على نهج بعض الاقلام فى الفترة السابقه وتناسى بقية  قضايا المريخ الاخرى

 *تناسى عبدالباقى شيخ ادريس وبعض الكتاب كل  التحديات والمؤامرات التى تحاك ضد المريخ من الإتحاد العام والإعلام  الهلالى واصبح كل تركيزهم ينصب حول الهجوم على السيد عصام الحاج

  *وانا لا اعفى السيد عصام الحاج من الخطأ وهو يُجارى هؤلاء الصحفيين والرد  عليهم مما اشعرهم بالاهتمام وتبادل الإنتقاد مع بعضهم البعض

 *كان  من الاجدى للسيد عبدالباقى شيخ ادريس توجيه هذه الكلمات للإعلام الهلالى  الذى لم يترك للسيد جمال الوالى مجالاً للعمل بتركيز من خلال الهجوم العنيف  عليه كلما سنحت الفرصه

 *اين كانت حروف الاستاذ عبدالباقى شيخ  ادريس والسيد عبدالباسط حمزه يتعرض لاسواء انواع الإساءه والتجريح بافظع  الالفاظ والهدف واضح تماماً من هذه الحمله وهو إبعاد الرجل عن العمل  الإدارى بنادى المريخ



 *البيت الهلالى يُعانى الامرين  وبه العديد من القضايا التى تنتظر ان يتطرق لها الإعلام الاحمر ليدق اخر  مسمار فى نعش الإستقرار فى البيت الازرق ولكن كُتاب المريخ منشغلين تماماً  بالتعرض لرجالات المريخ ولايهمهم سوى كتابة بعض الكلمات فى حق كل من له  خلافات مع بعض اعضاء لجنة التسيير من اجل الظهور بمظهر مشرف امامهم

 *وانا متاكد تماماً بان نفس هذه الاقلام ستتحول لمدح المجلس الجديد  والهجوم على اعضاء لجنة التسيير متى ماقرروا التنحى والإبتعاد عن الكيان  الاحمر

 *متى يستيقظ الإعلام الاحمر من غفوته هذه ويعود للدفاع بكل  قوه عن الكيان الاحمر؟متى نترك سفاسف الامور ونهتم لامور المريخ ولانشغل  انفسنا بصراعات اهل المريخ مع بعضهم البعض

 *قلتها من قبل وساقولها  مراراً وتكراراً الخلافات بين الدكتور جمال الوالى والسيد عصام الحاج  سببها الاساسى بعض (النقلتيه) الذى يحورون الحديث وينقلونه حسب ماتُدبر لهم  عقولهم الخربه

 *كما يقوم بعض الصحفيين بدور كبير فى زيادة التوتر  بين الرجلين من خلال (حشر انوفهم) فى خلافات الدكتور جمال والسيد عصام مما  يتسبب فى حاله من التلاسن والتصريحات المتبادله بين الرجلين

 *كيف  لايستهدف الإعلام الازرق رجالات المريخ ويعمل على إبعادهم بشتى السبل  وإعلام المريخ منشغل بالهجوم على شخصيات مريخيه من اجل ارضاء بعض الشخصيات  الاخرى؟

 *كيف لا يترصد اخوان الرشيد على عمر اعضاء مجلس التسيير  ورئيس تحرير الصحيفه المريخيه الوحيده التى تتواجد فى الساحه يكرس قلمه  للهجوم على الامين العام السابق وينسى الدور الحقيقى للإعلام فى الدفاع عن  المريخ وكشف كل المؤامرات التى تُحكام ضده من خفافيش الظلام

 *وفى  ظل إنشغال الإعلام الاحمر بسفاسف الامور  اصبح اعضاء لجنة التسيير و  الدكتور جمال محمد عبدالله الوالى هدفاً إستراتيجياً للإعلام الازرق وإعتاد  هؤلاء الرجال على مطالعة الإساءه والتجريح صباح كل يوم جديد دون اى ذنب  إقترفوه سوى تقديم خدماتهم لنادى المريخ

 *ومن خلال برنامج بحث عن  هدف اكد الدكتور جمال الوالى ان المجتمع الرياضى اصبح طارد وغير مشجع على  العمل بسبب المضايقات والشتائم التى يجدها كل من يريد خدمة المريخ والرياضه  بالبلاد

 *الان وبعد ظهور مجلس التسيير الاحمر وفى ظل تواجد عدد  الراسماليه اصبح هذا المجلس هدفاً إسترتيجياً للإعلام الازرق وسيعمل كُتاب  الهلال كل مافى وسعهم لإبعاد هؤلاء الرجال عن نادى المريخ

 *لا يمكن ابدا ان يترك الهلالاب مجلس التسيير الاحمر فى حاله خاصه وان 
 ملامح التفــــوق التي بدأت تلوح فى الافق ليســـت في صـــالحهم و
 ستجعــــلهم يناطحــون المستحيل لإبعاد هؤلاء الرجال عن المريخ

 *والتفوق الذى اعنيه هنا يتلخص فى الإستثمار والذى طرق مجلس التسيير  ابوابه بكل قوه من خلال الافكار الإستثماريه الكبيره التى يمتلكها عدد كبير  من اعضاء مجلس التسيير الحالى .

 *للاسف اصبحت الصحافه الرياضيه  والاعمده من اهم وسائل الحرب فى ظل عدم وجود اى رقابه على مايكتبه بعض  الرجرجه عن شخصيات تُحظى بالكثير من الإحترام والتقدير المفقود عند كثير من  حاملى الاقلام

 *مالم يُفكر اهل المريخ فى الكيفيه التى يمكن من  خلالها المحافظه على اعضاء مجلس التسيير.وإعادة الإعلام المريخى للطريق  الصحيح .فسيخسر المريخ الكثير من الشخصيات التى تحمل عدد من الافكار إذا  ماقُدر لها النزول لارض الواقع ستغيير الكثير من اوقع الرياضه فى السودان  وفى نادى المريخ

 *حماية اعضاء مجلس إدارة نادى المريخ مسئوليه  إعلام وجماهير نادى المريخ ولكن فى ظل التهاون الكبير من جانب الإعلام  الاحمر فى قضايا المريخ سيفقد الكيان الاحمر الكثير من الكوادر الإداريه  المميزه

 *للاسف يمتلك فريق الهلال اله اعلاميه تعرف ماذا تُريد  بالزبط. لديهــــم صحـــافة لا تعـــرف الخطـــوط الحمـــراء لديهــــم  صحفيين أمنو العقـــــاب فى ظل غياب الرقيب على مـــا يتقيئونه في  أعمدتهــم


 *لديهم مقدره كبيره على الاســـاءة ويعـــرفون كيف  يجعلون من يستهدفونه يولى الادبار من الوسط الرياضى دون التفكير فى العوده  اليه من جديد 

 * إلتزام صحــافة المريخ بادب واخـــلاقيات المهنة سيكون ســـلاح ( على ) المريخ
 خاصه فى ظل الخروج المتكرر للصحافه الزرقاء عن النص وفى نفس الوقت 
 نجد إعلام المريخ يتفرج من على رصــــيف الادب والمثالية 

 *عندما قال الدكتور جمال الوالى ان العمل فى مجلس المريخ يحتاج لشخصيات  (جلدها تخين)لم يكذب الرجل وهو الذى وقف بنفسه على الاساليب القذره المتبعه  فى الوسط الرياضى والصحافه على حد سوا

 *يجب ان يعلم اعضاء مجلس  التسيير ان هنالك من لايعجبهم تطور المريخ فى كل النواحى.وسيسعى هؤلاء بكل  قوه من اجل إبعادهم عن نادى المريخ حتى لايستفيد الكيان الاحمر من  إمكانياتهم الماديه والإداريه

 *وفى ظل إبتعاد الإعلام الاحمر عن  الطريق الصحيح لايوجد امام رجالات مجلس التسيير سوى التعامل مع الإساءات  والتجريح الذى يتعرضون له وفق القانون بتقديم بلاغات عاجله ومتابعتها بكل  قوه  حتى يرعوى هؤلاء ويعلموا ان الإساءه لخلق الله تعرضهم للمسائله  والعقاب  

 *إذا ماتعرض احد الكُتاب الذين ادمنوا الشتائم للعقاب  والسجن وقتها فقط يمكن ان يحترم البقيه قدسيه القلم الذى يحمله ويترك  الإساءه لخلق الله دون وجه حق 



 فى السنتر

 *اتمنى من كل قلبى ان ينصرف الإعلام الرياضى المريخى للشأن الاحمر ويُشكل خط دفاع مريخى اول

 *الإستقرار الإدارى والفنى لفريق كرة القدم يبدأ من الإعلام ومتى ماوجد  فريق الكره ومجلس الإداره إعلام قوى يُدافع عن الفريق سينصلح الحال بكل  تاكيد

 *لن اطالب الإعلام الاحمر برد الإساءه والتعرض لمنتسبى  الازرق بالسباب والشتائم .ولكن يجب عليهم الدفاع بكل قوه عن كل من يمثل  مجلس المريخ فى حدود الإحترام دون الخروج عن النص ومجارات وقاحه بعض  الكُتاب الزُرق

 *فضح هؤلاء وتعريتهم امام الجميع هو الحل المناسب  حتى يعلموا ان الشتائم لاتصنع شخصيه الرجال.وان الإختباء وراء الاقلام  والاعمده وممارسة عادتهم السخيفه فى التجريح لايمت للرجاله والقوه باى صله

 *يجب ان يقف الجميع صفاً واحداً من اجل الحفاظ على الاحلام التى اصبحت  تراود الجماهير الحمراء بعد وصول اعضاء مجلس التسيير للكراسى الإداريه

 *لايستهدف الإعلام الازرق إلا الشخصيات التى يرى انها تمثل تهديداً صريحاً وحماية هؤلاء يجب ان تكون من الاولويات

 حائط اخير

 لك الله يامريخ



















*

----------


## ابو البنات

*×× كلام في الشبك .. حسام حامد ××

 صـــورة مـقـلـوبـة .. !!

 ×تناول مدرب المريخ التونسي محمد عثمان الكوكي جوانب مهمة من مسيرته مع  المريخ خلال النصف الاول من الموسم ،اوضح من خلالها الكثير والمثير فيما  يتعلق بعلاقته بالصحافة وادارة المريخ والجمهور الرياضي .!

 ×الطريقة التي تحدث بها الرجل والانفعال الذي بدي عليه ،اظهر ان هنالك  علاقة متوترة بينه والاعلام ،فالرجل اوضح ان بعض تصريحاته التي خرجت بها  الصحافة عبارة عن (شتلات محسنة) ،أو سوء اخراج للتصريحات ،وهي نقطة تستحق  ان نقف عندها ونتأملها بعمق .!

 ×مثلما تحدث التونسي عن الألة  الاعلامية التي يستخدمها صلاح ادريس في قضيته مع الكوكي بشئ من الترصد  البائن للعيان ، ايضاً هنالك تعامل سيئ مع تصريحات الكوكي للاعلام المريخي،  ومن هنا نبدي كل الاحترام لمجهودات الزملاء في الصحافة الحمراء .!

 ×لكن التعامل مع تصريحات الرجل والرد عليها بمواد تحريرية اخري تفنيدية  يمكن ان تأتي بردود افعال لن تقدم المريخ ، فيما تمثل حجر عثرة امام مشوار  المدربين في القلعة الحمراء  .!

 ×كثيراً ما حزم المدربين الاجانب  الناطقين بغير العربية اسفارهم وعادوا الي بلدهم الأم ،بسبب تلفيق  التصريحات او اخرجها بطريقة تخدم مصالح الصحف والصحفيين ،والتي تبحث هي  الاخري عن فائدة المريخ ، فتمسة بالضرر دون النظر لذلك .!

 ×حوار  الكوكي مع المتميز معتصم محمد الحسن خدم الكثير من الجوانب المهمة التي  يبحث عنها جمهور المريخ، في ظل تواتر المعلومات الخاطئة والحقيقية بشكل  متسارع يصعب معه التميز بين الخطأ والصواب، وفي ظل التعتيم في الاخبار ونشر  الاكاذيب هنا وهناك .!

 ×قسم الكوكي فترته مع المريخ الي اربع  مستويات عقلانية تسببت في تراجع المريخ احيانا وتقدمه من جهة اخري احيانا  ،وتدرج فيها بشكل اوضح من خلاله عن اشياء كانت تخفي علي المتلقي المريخي  وبالتالي تصعب ادراكه لحقيقة  الامور عن كثب .!

 ×الايجابيات التي  ذكرها التونسي مع المريخ اقل من السلبيات وهذا سبب كافي لتكون فترة التونسي  مع المريخ غير ناجحة حتي بعد تصدره للدورة الاولي من الممتاز .!

  ×المشاكل الصغيرة تولد مشاكل اكبر ونجد ان كل الازمات التي لاحقت المريخ  حسب ما جاء في الحوار ، كانت منطقية قياساً بالاسباب والمسببات .!

 ×الاعلام المريخي يجب ان يكون مرآة الحقيقة التي تعكس الجوانب الايجابية  قبل السلبية ،وطريقة وضع العدسة المكبرة او (الزوووم) علي نقاط بعينها لن  تخدم المريخ .!

 ×استخدام العدسة المكبرة او علملية مونتاج الاخبار  بطريقة سيئة جعل من صحيفة عالم النجوم ، مستنقعاً للفوضي ونشر الفتن  والاكاذيب التي تقزز منها الوسط الرياضي بشكل عام ،وعالم النجوم هنا كمثال  فقط  للنهج الصحافي الخاطئ.!

 ×مدرب المريخ التونسي تحدث عن مشاكل  كثيرة نتمني ان تجد نظرة من الصحافة المريخية (والمحررين خاصة) ، الوقوف مع  مدرب الفريق بغض النظر عن ماهيته او كنيته او مقدراته امر بالغ الاهمية ،  حتي يعتاد المريخاب علي احترام الكرسي الفني .!

 ×تحدث الكوكي عن  ضرورة اعادة تأهيل نجيلة استاد المريخ والتي تمت معالجتها في الفترة  السابقة لتكون جاهزة لمبارة الاهلي المصري ، ونعتقد ان مباراة الاهلي  المصري ليست بأهم من مستقبل ملعب القلعة الحمراء، وكان الاجدي استئصال  المرض من جزوره وتبديل النجيلة باخري تصلح لعدد من السنين .!

  ×مشكلة المريخ والادارات المريخية انها تعامل مع الامور بالقطعة وهو ما  يجعل تدارك المشكلات بعد تشعبها صعباً ان لم يكن في عداد المستحيل  .!

 ×كشف الكوكي عن مفاوضته لعدد من المحترفين وذهب ابعد من ذلك بتحديده  لبلدانهم ،ونجد انه قد صعب من مهمة الادارة في تلفيق التسجيلات بنجوم (  الدوي الهائل) او نجوم السماسرة !

 ×عن قضية مكسيم نجد ان الكوكي  اصاب الاعلام المريخي  في مقتل بتحديده لعدم الصبر علي النجوم صغار السن ،  وفي هذا الجانب نجد ان الكوكي محق تماماً فيما ذهب اليه لان الدلائل كثيرة  التي تشير الي ملل الاعلام المريخي من لاعبي الشباب .!

 في القائم 

 ×ظهر ابوجريشة اخيراً في الصحف المريخية بعد ان استراح المريخ من خدماته  التي جثمت علي صدر القطاع الرياضي ودائرة الكرة لعدد من السنين يصعب عدها  وتعدادها .!

 ×تحدث ابوجريشة عن فشل عصام الحاج بسبب رفض الاخير  عودته الي العمل في المريخ ، وقال انه قادم لخدمة المريخ لولا بعض الظروف  التي ابعدته عن العودة .!

 ×نقولها نحن (البركة) في الظروف التي  ابعدتك عن المريخ ونتمني ان تستديم حتي يرتاح المريخ من مثل هذه الاوجاع  التي كثيراً ما ازمت موقفه من البطولات .!

 ×الفرق بين فشل عصام  الحاج وفشل ابوجريشة ان الاخير فشل في عهد الاموال والدلال وكانت تتوفر له  كل السبل للنجاح فيما استحدث عصام الحاج سبل النجاح من عدم وصبر عليها .!

 ×اي نعم نحن وصفنا فترة التقشف بالسوء لكن رحم الله امرأ عرف قدر نفسه  ،والفشل عند المقدرة افظع من الفشل عند العدم ، والاخير يعتبر نجاحاً  قياساً بالاول .!

 ×اعلام المريخ عليه ان يغير تعامله مع الكرسي الفني والسبب بسيط ، نظرة واحدة للمجتمع المريخي تكفي .!

 ×الكرسي الفني في المريخ فقد ذلك الاحترام الذي يفترض ان يتمتع به والسبب  الاعلام وتعامله مع المدربين الذين مروا علي القلعة الحمراء .!

  ×نخشي ان يأتي اليوم الذي نتحسر فيه بسبب نطق المدرب الاجنبي بغير العربية  ،وبالتالي عدم تصديق كل ما تنشره الصحافة من حديث صدر عن المدرب .!

 شبك خارجي 

 اتقوا الله
  في المريخ !!


















*

----------


## الحوشابي

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة ابو البنات
					

محترف المريخ الجديد ..العاجى اوليفية بالصور والسيرة الذاتية


 


هاتف اللاعب العاجى اوليفية ادارة  المريخ مساء امس مؤكدة وصوله فجر يوم الثلاثاء القادم عبر الخطوط الاثيوبية  وسيكون العاجى اوليفية بذلك اول الواصلين الى الخرطوم للانضمام الى المريخ  فى تسجيلات يونيو ونشرت(الزعيم ) اليوم سيرة ذاتية للاعب تقول ان ولد فى  20 ديسمبر 1982 وبدأ حياته الرياضية باكاديمية اسيك قبل ان ينضم الى فريق  استاد ابيدجان عام 2003 والذى غادره الى الدورى البلجيكى ولعب لنادى بفرين  ثم عاد بعد موسم واحد لفريقه السابق استاد ابيدجان ولعب للاولمبى الباجى فى  عام 2008 واتنقل للدورى القطرى 2009 مع فريق الاهلى ايوقع بعدها فى نادى  عجمان ووسجل اخيرا فى نادى الفجيرة الاماراتى











هو مالو بنطط كدا . .  كل سنة في نادي !!!!!!!!!!!!!
*

----------


## الحوشابي

*مشكور عبدالغني . . . مشكور أبو البنات
*

----------


## ابو البنات

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة الحوشابي
					

هو مالو بنطط كدا . .  كل سنة في نادي !!!!!!!!!!!!!



انا زاتي مما شفتو بينطط كدا سالت السؤال ده
شكلو ماسورة
*

----------


## KING1

*الف شكر
                        	*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*تسلموا الثنائي المبدع عبدالغني وابو البنات على الروائع الصباحية

*

----------


## محمد النادر

*مشكوووور عبد الغني على المجهوووود الرائع 
*

----------


## محمد النادر

*الكوكي : المريخ سيلعب للدفاع عن سمعته أمام الأهلي المصري



 جدد الكوكي , المدير الفني لفريق كرة القدم بنادي المريخ السوداني تصريحاته بشأن المباراة الودية ضد الأهلي المصري بنهاية مايو على شرف تكريم رئيس النادي السوداني جمال الوالي.  

 وقال الكوكي اليوم إنه يعتبر المباراة احتفالية لتكريم رئيس المريخ جمال الوالي , لكنه استدرك قائلا :"ولكن المريخ سيلعب للدفاع عن سمعته فهو فريق كبير وله تاريخ ولابد أن نكون على مستوي الحدث سيما فى مواجهة نادي كبير مثل الاهلي القاهري".

 وأكد الكوكي أنها مباراة "برستيج" , وأن لاعبي المريخ يسعون لتقديم مباراة كبيرة للدفاع عن أسمائهم كنجوم كبار فى مواجهة نجوم الأهلي , وقال :"إننا نسعي إلى تقديم عرض جيد يشرف المريخ فى المباراة".

 ومن ناحية أخرى , قرر الكوكي تحويل تدريبات الفريق من الصباح الى المساء بدءا من يوم غد الأحد حيث سيتدرب الفريق فى تمام الساعة السابعة فى ملعب وزارة الخارجية بالخرطوم بحري فى إطار الاستعداد لمباراة الاهلي المصري الودية.

 وكان ثلاثة لاعبين قد تغيبوا عن تدريب الفريق أجراه صباح اليوم بملعب وزارة الخارجية , وهم ثلاثي المنتخب والبورندي سليماني الذى سافر بإذن الى بلاده , واستمر التدريب أكثر من ساعتين.

 كما شهد المريخ صباح التدريب عودة الثنائي رمضان عجب وراجي عبدالعاطي بعد غياب أكثر من اسبوع كان فيه اللاعبيين يخضعان لجلسات العلاج الطبيعي ومن المتوقع مشاركتهم فى مباراة الاهلي المصري الودية التكريمية.
*

----------


## محمد النادر

*الأولمبية السودانية تستقبل برنامج لإعداد المنتخب الأولمبي السوداني بأربع مباريات دولية


 قدم إتحاد كرة القدم السوداني برنامج إعداد يتضمن أربع مباريات دولية ودية لمنتخبه الأولمبي بهدف المشاركة القوية في تصفيات أفريقيا المؤهلة لنهائيات الألعاب الأولمبية عام 2016 بريودي جانيرو, في وقت أكدت فيه اللجنة الأولمبية السودانية أنها بادرت بتفكير جديد للمساعدة في التأهل لتلك الدورة من الألعاب الأولمبية وطلبت من إتحاد الكرة السوداني مدها ببرنامج للمنتخب الأولمبي, جاء ذلك على لسان رئيس الأولمبية السودانية هاشم هارون في تصريحه الحصري ل"" اليوم.

 وسوف ينطلق إعداد المنتخب الأولمبي السوداني هذه المرة بصورة مبكرة وذلك بدءا من يونيو القادم, وسيلعب التصفيات الإفريقية في العام القادم.

 وأوضح هاشم هارون :"نحن مصممون أن نرى ونقف بأنفسنا على الإستعدادات منذ وقت مبكر للمشاركات الدولية والقارية والإقليمة القادمة التي ينوي السودان المشاركة فيهاعلى مستوى النشاط والألعاب الأوليمبية, وبصفة خاصة المشاركات المؤهلة لألعاب ريودي جانيرو الأوليمبية, ولهذا لدينا رؤية الإعداد هذه المرة بصورة مبكرة جدا, وهذا الأمر لن يكتمل كرؤية إلا إذا تعاونت معنا الإتحادات الرياضية كلها في تحملها معنا لمسؤولية الإعداد".

 وأضاف :" معروف أن دور اللجنة في إعداد الفرق الرياضية للألعاب المختلفة يقتصر في مرحلة ما بعد التأكد من التأهل للأولمبياد, لا نريد هذه المرة أن نقف وننتظر, بل نريد أن نشارك هذه المرة في الإعداد والتأهل معا, والعمل بهذه الطريقة يمنحنا دوافع جديدة, لأن العمل على الإعداد للمشاركات المؤهلة بصورة مبكرة يمكن لنتائجه أن تكون أفضل, وما دفعنا على التفكير في خطوة المشاركة في دعم الإعداد, هو ما نعايشه الآن من إمكانيات شحيحة للإتحادات, وعدم حصولها على مساعدات الدولة لظروف قد تكون موضوعية".

 وزاد:" نحن لم نقدم هذه المباردة بدعم الفرق المشاركة في التصفيات المؤهلة للألعاب الأوليمبية وغيرها لأننا حصلنا مؤخرا على رعاية من شركة سوداني للإتصالات لأنشطة الأولمبية السودانية, بل نحن ساعون لإيجاد المزيد من الرعاة للأحداث المختلفة, فنحن قدمنا خطة واضحة للإعداد لكل الإتحادات الرياضية عندنا".

 وختم:"نحن نعنقد أن أي خطة لأي إعداد ينفذ لأي لعبة رياضية, يجب أن تكون مبنية على جوانب علمية بحتة وتصور واضح, وعلى وإحتياجات محددة, وتكلفة مالية, وكل ذلك مبني على أساس إستعدادات تبدأ مبكرا لتلك المشاركات المعنية, سيكون لنا دور في الإعداد, لكن الدور الأكبر سيكون على الإتحادات الرياضية".
*

----------


## محمد النادر

*سكرتير الإتحاد السوداني :إظهار قدرات السودان هدفنا من تنظيم سيكافا 


 قال مجدي شمس الدين المحامي, سكرتير إتحاد كرة القدم السوداني في تصريح خص به " نهار اليوم, أنهم قضدوا من تنظيم سيكافا للأندية الشهر القادم إبراز قدرات السودان في تنظيم أحداث أقليمية وقارية على بالعاصمة المدن الآخر السودانية على حدا سواء.

 وسوف ينظم السودان بطولة كأس الرئيس الرواندي بول كاجامي لأندية شرق ووسط أفريقيا بداية من يوم 18 يونيو القادم ولمدة إسبوعين بكل من مدينتي كادقلي والفاشر.

 وقال شمس الدين:"أعتقد أن السودان له وجود فعاّل في الجسم الرياضي بمجلس إتحادات شرق ووسط أفريقيا "سيكافا", وهو له مسؤوليات بأنه لابد أن يستضيف بطولات سيكافا سواء على مستوى بطولة الأندية, أو بطولات المنتخبات المختلفة, ولدينا عضوية فاعلة جدا في سيكافا عبر اللجان المختلفة, وبالتالي فإن ذلك مكننا من أن نستضيف بطولة الأندية في شهر يونيو القادم".

 وأضاف:" نحن قصدنا أن تلعب مبارياتها في كادقلي وفي الفاشر, لنظهر قدرة السودان على تنظيم البطولة في مناطق اخرى غير المناطق التقليدية المعروفة في الخرطوم وأم درمان".

 وختم :"لدينا جمهور وإنسان رياضي عريض بولايتي شمال دارفور وجنوب كردفان يعشق الرياضة, وفي ذات الوقت تنظيم البطولة يعتبر رسالة من أجل السلام ومن أجل المحبة والوحدة في السودان".
*

----------


## محمد النادر

*تحديات تواجهها مدربة كرة القدم السودانية ابتهاج حفظ الله



 تعتبر ابتهاج حفظ الله مدربة كرة القدم الوحيدة التي تدرب فريقا للناشئين من الرجال في منطقة جبرة جنوب الخرطوم. 

 وحققت ابتهاج نجاحات كبيرة مع فريقها باحرازها العديد من البطولات التي شارك وتتمتع بشعبية كبيرة.

 ومع هذه النجاحات الا ان ابتهاج وغيرها من السيدات اللائي يمارسن كرة القدم يواجهن الكثير من المشكلات بسبب نظرة المجتمع لهن وصدور فتاوى من جهات دينية تحرم لعب كرة القدم للنساء.
*

----------


## محمد النادر

*موقع افريقي التكرونى يلقي الضوء على ( معجزة ) فريق الخرطوم


 اهتم موقع ( سفن ام سبورتس ) الافريقي بالصحوة القوية التى حققتها فريق الخرطوم الوطني في بطولة الدوري الممتاز في الموسم الحالي وانهائة للدورة الاولي في المركز الثاني بعد موسم مميز نجح من خلالها في الصمود امام عملاقي الدوري الممتاز حقق خلالها الانتصار على المريخ في ملعبة واجبر الهلال على قبول التعادل . 
 واشاد التقرير الذي نشره الموقع الافريقي مصاحبا بتسجيل فديو لفريق كرة القدم واعتبر انه مثير للدهشة وقادرا على تغيير الامور في الدوري السوداني بعد السيطرة التاريخية لفريق جماهير الهلال والمريخ" >الهلال والمريخ في الفترات السابقة وشرح التقرير ان الحال في السنوات الماضية كان بين الهلال والمريخ ولكن في الموسم الحالي ظهر فريق الخرطوم واستطاع بفضل نتائجه القوية ان يزاحم عملاقي الدوري على المراكز المتقدمة وهو ما ينعكس الان بتواجد الفريق في مقدمة الترتيب . 
 ونقل التقرير تصريحات للاستاذ فؤاد نقة سكرتير نادي الخرطوم الوطني انتقد فيه مجلس ادارتي نادي الهلال والمريخ واعتبر ان العملاقين حاليا يقبعان تحت ادارات سيئة وقال نقة في حديثه ( الهلال والمريخ الان هما تحت ادارة سيئة ونامل ان تتلاشي المشاكل في الادارة ) واضاف نقة ( الناديان هما من فريق الصدارة ولكن اذا بقيت الامور مستقرة عند اندية الدرجة الممتازة فسوف يكون لذلك تاثيرا على الدوري ) . 
 وفي المقابل نقل التقرير حديثا لقائد فريق الخرطوم صلاح عثمان ( الامير ) نفي من خلاله ان تكون الصحوة الكبيرة لهم في الدوري الممتاز وانهاء مرحلة الذهاب في المركز الثاني مجرد صدفة وقال الامير ( ان ما يحدث في فريق الخرطوم الوطني ليس مجرد صدفة بل هو ثمرة عمل شاق ، ونحن نشكر الدائرة التى وفرت للاعبين ولمدربنا التونسي لطفي السليمي المعاينات المطلوبة لنقدم مثل هذا الاداء الذي نفخر ونعتز به امام جماهيرنا ) 
 واضاف ( بفضل لله استطعنا ان تتصدر الدوري في المرحلة العاشرة في هذا العام . ونحن نامل في ان ننهي الدوري الممتاز في صدارة المسابقة للحصول على لقب الدوري الممتاز لاول مرة في تاريخنا )واضاف ( يجب ان نواصل في الايمان بقدرتنا في تحقيق ذلك وسنحاول العمل المستمر للوصول للهدف المنشود ) .
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*عناوين صحيفة اﻟﺼﺪﻯ


الأهلى المصرى يصل الخميس بكامل نجومه .. والوالى ينال وسام الجمهورية
الصقور تخسر امام اثيوبيا .. الحيدوسى يطلب 20 الف دولار .. والحاج يطالب بأعفاء ديون المريخ .. والاحمر يقترب من سادومبا
المريخ يستعد للاهلى المصرى وعودة رمضان عجب وراجى للمشاركة فى تدريبات الكرة
مجلس المريخ يشيد بالصدارة ويوجه بالاسراع فى اكمال التعاقدات مع الشركات الراعية
الوالى رئيسا للجنة تسجيلات المريخ
المريخ يقترب من سادومبا
الكوكي : نسعى الى ظهور جيد امام بطل افريقيا
اللجنة العليا لتكريم الوالى تقف على اخر الاستعدادات
الأهلى المصرى يؤكد وصوله بكامل نجومه الخميس
منح الوالى وسام الجمهورية .. مصطفى عثمان : حفل تكريم رئيس المريخ سيخرج بافضل صورة
عصام الحاج يناشد الاقطاب والدائنين
طالبه بالاعتذار عن البطولة العربية .. الجيلى عبدالخير ينصح المريخ بالتعاقد مع الاعصار
منتخبنا يخسر امام نظيره الاثيوبى بثنائية
الازرق يقدم عرضا للحيدوسى ومدرب الهلال السابق يشترط
والمدرب التونسى يؤكد : حققت نجاحات لافتة ولدى سيرة ذاتية عامرة ولن اقدم تنازلات لاى نادى
نائب سكرتير النيل يعلن اعتزال العمل الرياضى
بايرن بطلا لأوروبا
راجي ورمضان يعودان الى تحضيرات الاحمر .. المريخ يستعد للاهلي المصري والجهاز الفني يقرر تحويل التدريبات الى القلعة الحمراء 
الكوكي : مباراة فريق القرن احتفالية .. وفي كل الاحوال المريخ سيلعب للدفاع عن سمعته والكبار يسعون الى تقديم اداء مقتع باستمرار .. اللاعبون حريصون على التالق امام بطل افريقيا ونسعى الى اعادة الجماهير سعيدة ومقتنعة بمردودنا
خالد سيد احمد : على الكوكي التركيز على عمله وترك الحديث عن عصام الحاج
سكرتير المريخ السابق يوجه رسالة الى الاقطاب والدائنين .. عصام الحاج : اعفوا المديونيات واصدروا صكا حتى يكون مستندا تزال بموجبه من الميزانية .. اذا لم يتم اعفاء المديونيات ستكون عقبة كؤود امام كل المجالس .. وربما تمنع الكثيرين من الترشح وتقديم انفسهم .. المديونية على المريخ تبلغ في مجملها 10730000 منها 7600000 مرصودة ومفصلة في الميزانية العامة المقدمة من المدير المالي .. المريخ مطالب بدفع 2600000 جنيه عبارة عن 13 قضية امام القضاء .. هناك 20000 غرامة فرضها الاتحاد الافريقي على المريخ وديون صحيفة النادي 390000 جنيه ووارغو يطالب ب 700 الف دولار  .. اقطاب المريخ تبلغ مديونيتهم 3066180 جنيه والاحمر مدين لكل من محمد الياس , جمال الوالي , حسن عبد السلام .. عادل محمد عثمان , قريش , خالد شرف , يوسف ابوحميد , عصام طلب , عبدالله حسن عيسى , طارق المعتصم , محمد الريح , متوكل احمد علي , انس الطاهر سالم
مطالبة بالتدقيق في التسجيلات والتركيز على انتداب محترفين من العيار الثقيل .. الجيلي عبد الخير : اسمعوا حديث من لايخدعكم .. المريخ ليس مؤهلا للمشاركة في البطولة العربية ولولا تعثر الهلال لما تصدر الدوري .. انتصرنا بشق الانفس في معظم المباريات والاحمر يفتقد الهيبة وليس له شكل .. البصمة التدريبية غائبة واستمرار الكوكي مضيعة للوقت .. الكثيرون سيهاجمونني ويغضبون من حديثي واسالهم : اين مقومات الفريق البطل ؟ وهل تستطيعون مقارعة اندية مثل الترجي والاهلي المصري بهذا الشكل ؟ هل طموحنا الدوري الممتاز ؟ لابد من انتداب لاعبين يصنعون الفارق ونحتاج لظهير ايسر وحارس مرمى وهداف قناص .. ابتعدوا عن السماسرة واستعينوا بمحترفين صغار .. وعينوا مدربا عنده القدرة على البناء والكوكي يريد تخديرنا بالحديث عن لاعبين من غانا وساحل العاج .. المحترف الجاهز لايحتاج لتجريب ولماذا لايتعاقد المريخ مع سادومبا ؟ هل هناك مهاجم افضل منه في الساحة ؟ هناك لاعبون جيدون في فريق الشباب وفريق الكرة الاستثمار الحقيقي



*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*عناوين صحيفة الزعيم


الكوكى يرشح العاجى اوليفية .. وسادومبا فى القلعة الحمراء
(الزعيم) تكشف أدق التفاصيل عن محترفى المريخ الجدد وتقدم السيرة الذاتية للايفوارى
الوالى رئيسا للجنة التسجيلات .. الاحمر يكثف تحضيراته لقمة المهرجان ومنتخبنا يخسر امام الاثيوبى بثنائية
المريخ يواصل تحضيراته للاهلى القاهرى
الوالى يترأس لجنة تسجيلات المريخ
سادومبا في القلعة الحمراء
الكوكى: مباراة الاهلى ستكون نقطة انطلاق لمريخ جديد
(الزعيم) تبدأ كشف اسماء محترفى المريخ الجدد
منتخبنا يخسر مواجهة اثيوبيا الحبية بثنائية
واصل تحضيراته لفريق القرن .. المريخ يتدرب صباح امس بالخارجية والخط السريع يغيب .. التكتيك سيد الموقف .. ابراهومة المسعودية يتابع واللاعبون يتسلمون الحوافز اليوم
الزعيم تكشف ترشيحات الكوكي تباعا .. الايفواري اوليفيه مهاجم الفجيرة الاماراتي يخضع للاختبار امام الاهلي القاهري .. سجل 19 هدفا في الدوري القطري .. لعب في تونس والدوري الاماراتي اخر محطاته .. تخرج من كاديمية اسيك ابيدجان .. خاض تجربة احترافية في بلجيكا وخلافه مع ريكاردو كاد ينهي مسيرته مع الاهلي
بالجوائز والارقام .. الباشا يستحق التكريم في مهرجان الاحلام .. الرسام انهى 36 عاما من غياب اللاعبين السودانيين عن منتخب القارة واحتل موقعا اساسيا في توليفة ذهب العرب .. نافس على جائزة افضل لاعب عربي 2011 وشارك في 85 مباراة من 91 خاضها المريخ في موسمين ونصف .. سجل سبعة اهداف وصنع ثمانية وحقق العلامة الكاملة في المشاركات في 2011 .. وسجل ثمانية وصنع 14  من 36 مشاركة من مجموع 40 مباراة في 2012 .. سجل ثلاثة وصنع خمسة من خلال 13 مشاركة من اصل 15 مباراة في نصف الموسم الحالي .. مجموع الفعالية الباشا زار شباك المنافسين ثمانية عشر مرة وصنع لزملائه في سبعة وعشرون مناسبة
شباب المريخ في اسبوع .. مريخ الفاشر يطلب ابراهومة رسميا والوالي يجتمع باللاعب لحسم امر تصعيده .. شباب المريخ يمطر شباك الاكاديمية بنصف دستة من الاهداف والفريق يدخل التكميلية بستة لاعبين .. الامتحانات تحرم صغار الاحمر من جهود ميسي ونمر يطالب الصفوة بمساندة الشباب في مباراتهم المقبلة .. استعدادا لشباب ناصر شباب المريخ يكسب بستة اهداف .. الوالي يجتمع بابراهيم محجوب .. مريخ الفاشر يطلب ابراهومة رسميا .. المايسنرو نمر يطالب الجماهير بمشاهدة المتعة والفريق يستعيد خدمات صدام ومتوكل  ويفتقد احمد ميسي في المباراة القادمة والاولتراس تؤكد المؤازرة .. الفريق يدخل التكميلية بستة لاعبين فقط .. الحاج صبير متابع للفريق وطبيب الفريق يعود من النهود

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*
كيبورد
الطيب على فرح
العطالة بتعمل أكتر من كدا ..!!

دون عملية تقسيم قطعة ( جاتوه )  البطولة العربية تلك التي أدخلت الإتحاد السوداني لكرة القدم ( في أظافره ) كان فريقا المريخ والهلال يمتلكان الحق الكامل في المشاركة في بطولة الأندية الأبطال الإفريقية .. ضاعت هذه الفرصة بسبب سوء الأداء و ( عدم الأهلية ) الفنية .. فخرج الهلال وخرج المريخ مبكرا جدا من المنافسة الإفريقية .. فحدث نوع من الفراغ ( العاطفي ) .. هم كانوا بيطلعوا من البطولة ( شهر تسعة ) .. ولكن هذه المرة طلعوا من ( شهر تلاتة ) ..!! وهذا أمر صعب للغاية لو تعلمون ..!!
الإصرار والقتال للمشاركة في بطولة كأس الإتحاد العربي ما هو إلا  محاولة لتمضية الوقت وملء فراغ الموسم الحالي بعد الخروج المخيب للفريقين من البطولات الإفريقية .. وهي بلا شك أيضا فرصة للإستمتاع مرة أخرى  ( بمتعة السفر ) فالهلال ومثله المريخ اصابهما الملل من السفر للفاشر وعطبرة ومدني ..!!
لا يمتلك الفريقان مقومات المنافسة على البطولات الدولية .. والدليل على ذلك المستويات المتدنية التي ظهرا بها خلال النصف الأول من البطولة المحلية .. وكان قد سبق ذلك خروج الفريقين من البطولة الإفريقية من مراحلها الأولى .. وفي هذا إشارة لتدني المستوى وعدم إمتلاك مقومات التنافس الدولي هذا الموسم .. فلم الإصرار على إضافة ( وجع ) آخر لجمهور كرة القدم السودانية .. ورقم جديد في سجل الخيبات الدولية ..!!
الأندية العربية متطورة جدا في مستوياتها الفنية ولن يقل التنافس في البطولة العربية شراسة وقوة عن التنافس الإفريقي .. وعندما تجدا كلمتي ( شراسة وقوة ) فأعلم أن هذا شهرا لا نفقة لنا فيه .. على الأقل في هذه المرحلة التي تشهد تراجعا فنيا و(معنويا ) لدى الفرقتين ..!!
أمر مهم للغاية كنا نرغب في أن نسمعه يتمثل في رأي المنظومة الفنية في المريخ والهلال عن جدوى المشاركة في البطولة العربية  في هذا التوقيت وفي هذه الظروف .. هل هنالك تأييد لهذه الفكرة من ناحية تقنية .. أم ان الأمر لا يعدو عن المشاركة والإستمتاع بالسفر لدول الخليج والمغرب العربي ..
هذه هي آفة كرة القدم السودانية دائما ما تهمل الرأي الفني الذي ينبغي  إستصحابه قبل إتخاذ أي قرار يخص فريق كرة القدم ..!! لو كانت هنالك منهجية في التفكير والعمل لسمعنا عبر وسائل الإعلام عن ( إعتذار المريخ والهلال ) عن المشاركة في البطولة العربية لعدم الجاهزية الفنية ..ولإنشغال الفريقين بترتيب الأوراق والصفوف خلال الفترة القادمة للظهور بمستوى جيد في الموسم القادم  ..!!
الهلال يتأهب لإستقبال مدرب جديد .. والمريخ أيضا حملت الأخبار إحتمال إستغناءه عن التونسي الكوكي .. هذا يؤكد عدم إستصحاب المشورة الفنية قبل إصدار قرار ( الإصرار على المشاركة ) في البطولة العربية .. ولكن دعك من هذا .. تخيل أن يجد المدرب الجديد للمريخ والمدرب الجديد للهلال نفسيهما مطالبان بتحقيق الإنتصارات في بطولة لم يعدا لها اللاعبين ولم يضعا لها أي تصور أو يحددا لها أي أهداف .. ثم كيف لهما وضع منهج  مستدام للإصلاح في زحمة المشاركة في هذه البطولة ..!! من هنا يمكن أن نقرأ مبكرا جدا إمكانية ( فشل ) المدرب الجديد لدى كل نادي ..!!  
حال المدرب القادم في أي من الفرقتين سوف  يشابه حال المأذون الذي تمت دعوته لإجراء ( عقد قران )  عروسين .. وعندما وصل ( بيت العرس ) وجد ( الحفلة شغااااالة ) .. والما بتصفق إن شاء الله ما يعرسوها .. !! فحار بالحاج  الدليل هل يجلس ل( يعقد ) للعريس .. أم يذهب ل( يبشر ) للعريس ..!!
كان من الأفضل إستغلال فترة ( التعطل ) عن المشاركات الدولية لتجهيز فريق الموسم القادم للبطولات الإفريقية .. هنالك الكثير من الأخطاء التي تحتاج لتصحيح .. المشاكل وعدم الإستقرار في النواحي الفنية والإدارية  تضرب الفريقين .. هما بالكاد يقويان على السير والمشي ( مُتكلين ) في التنافس المحلي ..  صدقوني المشاركة في البطولة العربية سوف تضر كثيرا جدا بالمشاركة في البطولة الإفريقية للموسم القادم .. وبكرة تقولوا (الطيب ) قال ..!!
في الختام نقول ان استعداد الهلال والمريخ للمشاركة عربيا يشابه إستعداد ( خالد الإعيسر ) نائب مدير عام قناة النيلين الرياضية الذي خرج على العالم (بكامل أناقته) وهتف مؤكدا أن قناته مستعدة لنقل بطولة الدوري الممتاز .. فشاهدنا مؤخرا  مباراة المريخ في الفاشر على طريقة (الفيديو كليب ) .. ومباراة الهلال في شندي على طريقة الرسائل النصية القصيرة ..!!
قف :
النيلين تنقل البطولة العربية ..!!


*

----------


## محمد النادر

*مشكووووور مريخابي كسلاوي على الاضافه 
*

----------


## محمد النادر

*ﺍﻟﻤﺮﻳﺦ ﻳﻄﺎﺭﺩ ﻣﺴﺎﻭﻯ ﺑﺄﺛﻴﻮﺑﻴﺎ
 ﻛﺸﻔﺖ ﺍﻟﻤﺘﺎﺑﻌﺎﺕ ﺍﻟﺪﻗﻴﻘﺔ ﺍﻟﺘﻰ ﺗﺤﺼﻠﺖ
 ﻋﻠﻴﻬﺎ (ﺳﻮﺩﺍﻧﺎ
 ﻓﻮﻕ) ﺑﺎﻥ ﻧﺎﺩﻯ ﺍﻟﻤﺮﻳﺦ ﺭﺻﺪ ﻣﺒﻠﻐﺎ ﻣﺎﻟﻴﺎ ﻛﺒﻴﺮ
 ﻟﻤﺪﺍﻓﻊ
 ﺍﻟﻬﻼﻝ ﺳﻴﻒ ﻣﺴﺎﻭﻯ ﻭﺫﻟﻚ ﻣﻦ ﺍﺟﻞ ﺿﻤﻪ ﺍﻟﻰ
 ﺻﻔﻮﻑ
 ﻓﺮﻳﻖ ﺍﻟﻤﺮﻳﺦ ﻭﺗﺸﻴﺮ ﺍﻟﻤﺘﺎﺑﻌﺎﺕ ﺑﺎﻥ ﺍﻟﻤﺮﻳﺦ
 ﻳﺨﻄﻂ
 ﺑﺴﺮﻳﻪ ﺗﺎﻣﻪ ﻻﻛﻤﺎﻝ ﺻﻔﻘﺔ ﺍﻟﻤﺪﺍﻓﻊ ﻣﺴﺎﻭﻯ  
 ﻭﺍﺳﺘﻐﻼﻝ
 ﻓﺮﺻﺔ ﺗﻮﺍﺟﺪﻩ ﺑﺎﻟﻌﺎﺻﻤﺔ ﺍﻻﺛﻴﻮﺑﻴﺔ ﺍﺩﻳﺲ ﺍﺑﺎﺑﺎ
 ﻻﻧﺠﺎﺡ
 ﺍﻟﻤﻔﺎﻭﺿﺎﺕ ﻭﺗﺆﻛﺪ ﺍﻥ ﺍﻟﻤﻬﻤﻪ ﺍﺳﻨﺪﺕ
 ﻟﺸﺨﺼﻴﺔ ﻣﺮﻳﺨﻴﺔ
 ﻧﺎﻓﺬﻩ ﺗﺘﻤﺘﻊ ﺑﺎﻟﻘﺒﻮﻝ
*

----------


## محمد النادر

*مريخ الفاشر يتفق مع موانزا ويقترب من سانية وايكانغا


 علمت (سودانا فوق) ان نادي المريخ الفاشر أكمل اتفاقية بنجاح مع المريخ للحصول على خدمات مهاجمة الزامبي موانزا على سبيل الإعارة لمدة ستة اشهر والى جانب موانزا فقد اكمل مريخ الفاشر اتفاقية مع اربعة لاعبين وطنيين من الهلال والمريخ للحصول على خدماتهم علي سبيل الاعارة بعد ان وافق البرير والوالي على تلك الخطوة والى جانب الاتفاق مع هذا الرباعي فان مريخ الفاشر دخل في مفاوضات جادة مع ثنائي الهلال سانية وايكانغا للحصول على خدماتهما بعد ان قرر الهلال عدم التجديد لهذا الثنائي .
*

----------


## محمد النادر

*ﻣﻄﺮ: ﺍﺳﺘﺎﺩ ﺍﻟﻤﺮﻳﺦ ﺳﻴﻜﺘﺴﻲ ﺣﻠﻪ ﺯﺍﻫﻴﻪ
 ﺍﺳﺘﻌﺪﺍﺩﺍ ﻟﻤﺒﺎﺭﺍﺓ ﻓﺮﻳﻖ ﺍﻟﻘﺮﻥ
 ﺍﻛﺪ ﺍﻻﺳﺘﺎﺫ ﻫﺎﺷﻢ ﻣﻄﺮ ﻧﺎﺋﺐ ﺭﺋﻴﺲ
 ﻟﺠﻨﺔ ﺍﻟﻤﻨﺸﺎﺀﺍﺕ ﺑﻨﺎﺩﻱ ﺍﻟﻤﺮﻳﺦ ﺑﺎﻥ
 ﺍﻟﻌﻤﻞ ﻓﻰ ﺍﻻﺳﺘﺎﺩ ﻳﻤﻀﻲ ﻋﻠﻰ ﻗﺪﻡ
 ﻭﺳﺎﻕ ﻭﺍﻥ ﺍﻻﺳﺘﺎﺩ ﺳﻴﻜﻮﻥ ﺟﺎﻫﺰ
 ﻟﻤﺒﺎﺭﺍﺓ ﺍﻻﻫﻠﻲ ﺍﻟﻤﺼﺮﻱ ﺍﻟﻮﺩﻳﺔ
 ﺍﻟﺘﻜﺮﻳﻤﻴﺔ ﻓﻰ 31-ﻣﺎﻳﻮ ﺍﻟﺠﺎﺭﻱ ﻟﻠﻈﻬﻮﺭ
 ﺑﺸﻜﻞ ﻣﺸﺮﻑ ﺳﻴﻤﺎ ﻭﺍﻥ ﺍﻟﻤﺒﺎﺭﺍﺓ
 ﺳﺘﺤﻈﻲ ﺑﺎﻫﺘﻤﺎﻡ ﺍﻋﻼﻣﻲ ﻛﺒﻴﺮ , ﻭﺍﻥ
 ﺍﻟﻌﻤﻞ ﺳﻴﺘﻮﺍﺻﻞ ﻓﻰ ﺍﻻﺳﺘﺎﺩ ﻓﻰ ﺍﻟﻴﻮﻡ
 ﺍﻟﺘﺎﻟﻲ ﻟﻠﻤﺒﺎﺭﺍﺓ ﻭ ﺣﺘﻰ ﺑﺪﺍﻳﺔ ﺍﻟﻠﻌﺐ
 ﺍﻟﺘﻨﺎﻓﺴﻲ .
*

----------

